# December 2015 189 Visa Applicants Status



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Mates,

This thread is for those who got invited in December. You can share your further steps and suggestions, which will help others.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Let's report here and update further developments.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Experts,

Please suggest what are the options available to pay VISA fees.

As per my knowledge below options available:

1) Credit Card ( 9% surcharges extra)
2) Travel Card (not sure about surcharges)
3) Debit Card (not sure about surcharges)
4) Australia based bank account ( no extra charges I guess)

Please let us know if more options available. Among what is the best option that you can suggest us.

Thanks
Bharath


----------



## rakrish (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi,


I have never posted in the forum before but I have read through it during my preparation time. A very useful database indeed. Thanks admins for carrying out such an intiative.

I got my invite today, now waiting for enough funds to lodge the visa.



My profile

Total Points : 70
PTE : 89
EOI : 25/11/15
INVITE : 4/12/15
VISA LODGED. XX/XX/XX


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

rakrish said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have never posted in the forum before but I have read through it during my preparation time. A very useful database indeed. Thanks admins for carrying out such an intiative.
> ...


Congratulations Rakrish. Please share your suggestions and steps that your going to take through this VISA grant stage.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi guys! 

Applied visa , paid fees, uploaded all documents including pcc,

Booked for medical on tuesday

Congrats for those who got the invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Applied visa , paid fees, uploaded all documents including pcc,
> 
> ...


WOW! Express speed, Dhijaj could you let me know how you paid Visa fees ? what are the extra charges we have to pay ?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

bharathjangam said:


> WOW! Express speed, Dhijaj could you let me know how you paid Visa fees ? what are the extra charges we have to pay ?


I paid with my ANZ Debit card in New zealand (I am staying in NZ).

Paid 6300 +68 AUD some charges(for myself + Wife + Kid)

I had collected all the documents already and hence i uploaded all today.

Waiting for medicals on Tuesday.

All the best


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> I paid with my ANZ Debit card in New zealand (I am staying in NZ).
> 
> Paid 6300 +68 AUD some charges(for myself + Wife + Kid)
> 
> ...


Thank you Dhijaj. But I am paying through HDFC forex card. Do not know extra charges.


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Applied visa , paid fees, uploaded all documents including pcc,
> 
> ...


Except Indian PCC same status as yours


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

subscribing :


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

Subscribing ....


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

I too lodged visa .. Uploaded all docs ..paid visa fee . Pcc+ medicals already done.. Paid using debit card , extra surcharge $77 for 4 members 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi All,

Congrats to all those invite. I too have lodged the visa and paid using credit card. There was 1.08 % surcharge.


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

arun32 said:


> subscribing


arun - i just loged my app for 189 .. and after i applied i downloaded my submitted application.. in that there was a question which did not appear while i was filling online form.. as you have access now and not yet applied can you check whether this question appearing in system.

Have you ever visited australia or applied for visa earlier??


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

arun32 said:


> subscribing :


arun - i just loged my app for 189 .. and after i applied i downloaded my submitted application.. in that there was a question which did not appear while i was filling online form.. as you have access now and not yet applied can you check whether this question appearing in system.

Have you ever visited australia or applied for visa earlier??


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Cgarik said:


> arun - i just loged my app for 189 .. and after i applied i downloaded my submitted application.. in that there was a question which did not appear while i was filling online form.. as you have access now and not yet applied can you check whether this question appearing in system.
> 
> Have you ever visited australia or applied for visa earlier??


The question was there while filling the application. I think, By default nothing was selected and you had to select either yes or no. You may have accidentally selected an answer. have you answered it incorrectly?


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I am in the proces of getting PCC from 4 countries may be by Jan-16 mid I will be able to lodge the Visa

Rgds

My profile

Total Points : 65
IELTS : Proficient
EOI : 25/11/15
INVITE : 4/12/15
VISA LODGED. XX/XX/XX :juggle:


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

All those who have generated the HAP id, can you please let me know the following.

While answering the questions for my 2 year old son, there were 2 questions at the end

Client declaration
Name of parent/guardian

Relationship to the client

Here, it will be my name and relationship will be "son" right? I am only confused as I don't know if I am refereed to as client here or its my son. means relationship will be father or son?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

I submitted my 189 Visa application by paying the fees. I have not started uploading documents yet. 1) What is the current estimate for CO allocation. Can we expect by early January?
2) As per this link -> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
Currently for 189, they have mentioned 14-Sep-15 under Priority group 4. Does my ANZSCO code (261311) fall under this group?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> I submitted my 189 Visa application by paying the fees. I have not started uploading documents yet. 1) What is the current estimate for CO allocation. Can we expect by early January?
> 2) As per this link -> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> Currently for 189, they have mentioned 14-Sep-15 under Priority group 4. Does my ANZSCO code (261311) fall under this group?


Thank you for this link Prasanna.


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Please see the attached image. If anyone has answered this, please help.



jsbhatia said:


> All those who have generated the HAP id, can you please let me know the following.
> 
> While answering the questions for my 2 year old son, there were 2 questions at the end
> 
> ...


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Cgarik said:


> arun - i just loged my app for 189 .. and after i applied i downloaded my submitted application.. in that there was a question which did not appear while i was filling online form.. as you have access now and not yet applied can you check whether this question appearing in system.
> 
> Have you ever visited australia or applied for visa earlier??


HI Cgarik,

My agent is applying for me, so i couldnot answer your question.

Nope i havent visited before


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any idea guys that how long Australia PCC is valid?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

jsbhatia said:


> The question was there while filling the application. I think, By default nothing was selected and you had to select either yes or no. You may have accidentally selected an answer. have you answered it incorrectly?


if its there , it will be a compulsory one right if its there.... how could i finish my application.. with out ans it

in downloaded form there was no answer... no yes or no... 


i was in aussi for a while.....so i have to type yes... but i neither filled anything...


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Subscribing...


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

Best Of Luck to all of you !!


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Any idea guys that how long Australia PCC is valid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


2 years


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> I submitted my 189 Visa application by paying the fees. I have not started uploading documents yet. 1) What is the current estimate for CO allocation. Can we expect by early January?
> 2) As per this link -> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> Currently for 189, they have mentioned 14-Sep-15 under Priority group 4. Does my ANZSCO code (261311) fall under this group?



Hi prasannakp84,

261311 falls under Priority group 4.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hmm, It took me half day to complete filling form 80 & form 1221 of me and spouse.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hmm, It took me half day to complete filling form 80 & form 1221 of me and spouse.


Hi bharat at least you are done with it. It is going to be horrible for me as i have to check the entire travel history for myself and my wife. Been travelling a lot in past 10 years :confused2: and all the details of her huge family.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Hi bharat at least you are done with it. It is going to be horrible for me as i have to check the entire travel history for myself and my wife. Been travelling a lot in past 10 years :confused2: and all the details of her huge family.


All the best Vikaschandra, If you are not able to give details, you can mention the reason in the last page of forms.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Got forex card. Somehow managed to get it. I have to have my qualification and experience certificates color scanned.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

If anybody gets invitation, please let us know the status here.


----------



## Jay05 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi everyone! Congrats to all those who got an invite in the latest round.
I had a few questions.

1. When you are submitting your application, do you have to show any proof of a minimum funds that you already have?
2. Can you get the police check done before getting an invite?

Thanks,
Jap


----------



## Jay05 (Nov 4, 2015)

What was the visa date of effect for someone with 60 points in the latest round? I submitted my EOI on 15th Oct'2015 with 60 points in the 2335 category. So trying to understand when I will get an invite.

I recently gave PTE to increase my point score to 70 to get an earlier invite but I got S/L/R/W as 78/90/90/90. So, my points remain 10. If the invitation might take a long time, I will consider giving the test again.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Jay05 said:


> Hi everyone! Congrats to all those who got an invite in the latest round.
> I had a few questions.
> 
> 1. When you are submitting your application, do you have to show any proof of a minimum funds that you already have?
> ...


For First question I am not sure. For second question my answer is Yes we can get Police check before getting an invitation.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Jay05 said:


> What was the visa date of effect for someone with 60 points in the latest round? I submitted my EOI on 15th Oct'2015 with 60 points in the 2335 category. So trying to understand when I will get an invite.
> 
> I recently gave PTE to increase my point score to 70 to get an earlier invite but I got S/L/R/W as 78/90/90/90. So, my points remain 10. If the invitation might take a long time, I will consider giving the test again.


Hi Jay,

There is another thread for waiting list for December 2nd round of invitaiton, there are some statistics already posted. You can check.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Jay05 said:


> Hi everyone! Congrats to all those who got an invite in the latest round.
> I had a few questions.
> 
> 1. When you are submitting your application, do you have to show any proof of a minimum funds that you already have?
> ...



Hi Jay05 if you are applying for 189 visa youbwould not be required to show the proof of funds but yes if you are appkying for state nomination they might want to see the proof and it varies from state to state. Refer to the state website for more details. 

Yes you can get your pcc done at any time but beware that your pcc will play a major factor towards your IED.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Hay guys,

After lodging the visa online, will be get to know the Branch the application is assigned?

(Adelaide/ Brisbane)

What is the next step?

Cheers,
Dhinesh


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

hi friends,

We need to carry the invite correspondence and the original passport with us for PCC right?

Please let me know if i am missing smething


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

dhijaj said:


> Hay guys,
> 
> After lodging the visa online, will be get to know the Branch the application is assigned?
> 
> ...


No, you wont come to know the GSM centre till CO is allocated. 

Fill out the visa application, pay the fees and upload the documents. 

Cheers.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

arun32 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> We need to carry the invite correspondence and the original passport with us for PCC right?
> 
> Please let me know if i am missing smething


Hi Arun32,
My friend carried below documents for PCC( Bangalore, India location):

1) Invitation mail(hard copy)
2 ) Passport original
3) PAN card (I think any other governement ID proof will work here)


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Arun32,
> My friend carried below documents for PCC( Bangalore, India location):
> 
> 1) Invitation mail(hard copy)
> ...


The invitation email/PDF does not say that PCC is required. Do we need to show them some email or document where it says PCC is required?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

prasannakp84 said:


> The invitation email/PDF does not say that PCC is required. Do we need to show them some email or document where it says PCC is required?



No invitation required mate!! I got even before my invite. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> No invitation required mate!! I got even before my invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


So all we need to carry to the PSK is our original passport right?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arun32 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> We need to carry the invite correspondence and the original passport with us for PCC right?
> 
> Please let me know if i am missing smething



If your current address is different from what is mentioned in passport then you need to carry an address proof for current address,

Although only passport copy will do but it is safe to carry below mentioned

1. Passport in original
2. Invite correspondence
3. Current Address proof(if different from address in passport)
4. one other govt if card ( Voter Id or PAN Card)


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Mates,
Could anybody tell, how did you submit form 80 & 1221 ?. Filling the details, signing the document(last page only), scan & upload?


----------



## shanks957 (Jul 6, 2015)

1. No proof of funds required
2. If you are sure of getting the invite then do the PCC a week before at max.It is usually a one day exercise in India.



Jay05 said:


> Hi everyone! Congrats to all those who got an invite in the latest round.
> I had a few questions.
> 
> 1. When you are submitting your application, do you have to show any proof of a minimum funds that you already have?
> ...


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

shanks957 said:


> 1. No proof of funds required
> 2. If you are sure of getting the invite then do the PCC a week before at max.It is usually a one day exercise in India.


Visa granted in 7 days. WOW!.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

HI Bharth,

Yes , that would suffice.

mate , you have mentioned that you used HDFC forex card for payament
I have also got the same from hdfc bank, did you used the card from india, like how we do for online transactions?


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

shanks957 said:


> 1. No proof of funds required
> 2. If you are sure of getting the invite then do the PCC a week before at max.It is usually a one day exercise in India.


Voila !! Visa grant in 14 days ... Super.

All the best Shanks


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

arun32 said:


> HI Bharth,
> 
> Yes , that would suffice.
> 
> ...


Hi Arun32,

So far I am just filling forms and preparing all the required documents.
Tomorrow we are going to make the payment. We are processing through agent.
I will let you know once done.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Arun32,
> 
> So far I am just filling forms and preparing all the required documents.
> Tomorrow we are going to make the payment. We are processing through agent.
> I will let you know once done.


Hi Bharath,

Thanks a lot...

Please let me know once its done.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

very good discussion about how to fill form80.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/157954-form-80-a-4.html


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> very good discussion about how to fill form80.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/157954-form-80-a-4.html


Thanks for sharing bharathjangam very interesting and informative.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Today successfully completed PCC for self, in Bangalore PSK...

As i got my passport in the same PSK, it was like a breeze, everything completed with 45 min...

Planning for Spouse PCC on monday, wish me luck guys...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today successfully completed PCC for self, in Bangalore PSK...
> 
> ...


Best of Luck Arun32


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

PCC done today for me and spouse in 2 hours.

Documents carried:

1) passport (origina & xerox copy )
2) Invitation

Additionally they asked for PCC request form, luckily it is available near passport office, we filled and submitted.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> PCC done today for me and spouse in 2 hours.
> 
> Documents carried:
> 
> ...


1) Which PSK did you visit?
2) Where exactly did u get the PCC request form?
3) Did u take an online appointment or just walked-in?
4) Can I walk-in any day at 9.30 irrespective of the date and time in my appointment?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> 1) Which PSK did you visit?
> 2) Where exactly did u get the PCC request form?
> 3) Did u take an online appointment or just walked-in?
> 4) Can I walk-in any day at 9.30 irrespective of the date and time in my appointment?


Hi Prsannakp84 below are answers for your questions respcectively.

#1) I visited Sai Arcade(Bellandure), Bangalore based PSK
#2) Inside the PSK, xexox shop guy selling this form. ( It is very simple form)
#3) Yes I have taken the online appointment 2 days ago.
#4) I do not think you can walk-in and you must take appointment online.

I hope I have answered all the queries.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Prsannakp84 below are answers for your questions respcectively.
> 
> #1) I visited Sai Arcade(Bellandure), Bangalore based PSK
> #2) Inside the PSK, xexox shop guy selling this form. ( It is very simple form)
> ...


Hi Bharathm

I too got my pcc yesterday from SAI Arcade Bellundur, followed the same procedure, pcc form from xerox guy etc...


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

prasannakp84 said:


> 1) Which PSK did you visit?
> 2) Where exactly did u get the PCC request form?
> 3) Did u take an online appointment or just walked-in?
> 4) Can I walk-in any day at 9.30 irrespective of the date and time in my appointment?


4) It varies from PSK to PSK. Some PSKs allow walk-ins and others ask you to get an appointment. Please visit the passport website and check the guidelines for the PSK in your location.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Finally payment made through forex card.


----------



## u_ibfriends (Dec 10, 2015)

subscribe


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

Lodged my visa yesterday 
good luck to you all


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

GDAWG said:


> Lodged my visa yesterday
> good luck to you all


Good luck, mate!


----------



## Pjacques (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi Guys, I just got the big mail I was waiting for. Direct Grant!
I've been reading this forum silently for the last few months, but got a lot of great advice here.
See my exact timelines below (and yes, already updated in the tracker website).
Good luck to all of you!

Electronic Engineer - ANZSCO 233411
IELTS results - 18-Sept-2015 - Superior English (8.0+ in all)
EA applied - 25-Sept-2015 || EA outcome - 30-Oct-2015
EOI (189) - 2-Nov-2015 (80 points) || Invite - 6-Nov-2015
PCC China - 12-Oct-2015 || PCC South Africa - 21-Oct-2015
Medical Examination - 3-Dec-2015
Visa Lodged - 1-Dec-2015 || Visa grant: 14-Dec-2015


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Pjacques said:


> Hi Guys, I just got the big mail I was waiting for. Direct Grant!
> I've been reading this forum silently for the last few months, but got a lot of great advice here.
> See my exact timelines below (and yes, already updated in the tracker website).
> Good luck to all of you!
> ...


Congrats !!


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Pjacques said:


> Hi Guys, I just got the big mail I was waiting for. Direct Grant!
> I've been reading this forum silently for the last few months, but got a lot of great advice here.
> See my exact timelines below (and yes, already updated in the tracker website).
> Good luck to all of you!
> ...


Many congrats. What a quick grant!!


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Pjacques said:


> Hi Guys, I just got the big mail I was waiting for. Direct Grant!
> I've been reading this forum silently for the last few months, but got a lot of great advice here.
> See my exact timelines below (and yes, already updated in the tracker website).
> Good luck to all of you!
> ...


Congratulations on your grant..All the best Future.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Pjacques said:


> Hi Guys, I just got the big mail I was waiting for. Direct Grant!
> I've been reading this forum silently for the last few months, but got a lot of great advice here.
> See my exact timelines below (and yes, already updated in the tracker website).
> Good luck to all of you!
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Finally payment made through forex card.


All the best


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Guys got direct grany for visa 189 today
See my signature for more details


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Guys got direct grany for visa 189 today
> See my signature for more details
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Guys got direct grany for visa 189 today
> See my signature for more details
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

prasannakp84 said:


> Congrats !!


prasannakp84 !! Did CO contact you today? which docs did he ask ?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> prasannakp84 !! Did CO contact you today? which docs did he ask ?


PCC & Medical. I had already scheduled these for this week. Didn't expect the CO to be assigned so fast


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Guys got direct grany for visa 189 today
> See my signature for more details
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow.. Awesome  We both had lodged Visa on the same day. Had I got my CO assigned a week later, I would have also received direct grant. Now I need to wait longer.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

prasannakp84 said:


> PCC & Medical. I had already scheduled these for this week. Didn't expect the CO to be assigned so fast



Ya.. It was so quick.. If u would have provided them already before today, u might have received a direct grant


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Guys got direct grany for visa 189 today
> See my signature for more details
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does Direct grant mean. Still CO is not assigned right


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

Wow Congrats!!!!



dhijaj said:


> Guys got direct grany for visa 189 today
> See my signature for more details
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

dhijaj said:


> Guys got direct grany for visa 189 today
> See my signature for more details
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Dhijaj for quick Grant.


----------



## kattakishore (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello,

Below are the details of my application.

ACS: Jun 10 (Postivie- 263111)
EOI Applied: Sep 9th 2015 ( 60 points)
Invite received: Nov 4th 2015
Visa Loged: 7th Dec
Documents uploaded: 14th Dec 2015
PCC:??
Medical:??

guys, I need help here for medical and PCC certificates. Can anyone guide on what all documents I need to PCC and how long would it take?

Also, for medical, what exams I need to take, how to book and how much would it cost? I am based out of Hyderabad, India.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kattakishore (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey, I guess my CO got assigned. I have couple of email attachment to my visa application to upload documents. Is that mean CO is assigned?

Also, I am not able to open the attachments pdf from the immi site, which has information request checklist and details.

Please help me understand the process here.





kattakishore said:


> Hello,
> 
> Below are the details of my application.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps dhijaj |||*

It was super quick.

Are you an onshore applicant?
Have you claimed points for work experience?





dhijaj said:


> Guys got direct grany for visa 189 today
> See my signature for more details
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This indeed means that CO has been assigned to your application.

IMMI account at times behaves in a strange way, try after an hour or so.


You might have also received an email from the CO, requesting for additional documents.
The subject line of such email will contain the following text:


*File Number - Application ID - Client Name - IMMI s56 Request for More Information*





kattakishore said:


> Hey, I guess my CO got assigned. I have couple of email attachment to my visa application to upload documents. Is that mean CO is assigned?
> 
> Also, I am not able to open the attachments pdf from the immi site, which has information request checklist and details.
> 
> Please help me understand the process here.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kindly refer my referenced post along-with the interlinked posts regarding your PCC queries: *PCC know hows*


Medicals Cost for an Adult Applicant is Pune is: INR 3500/- (It might vary by few hundred rupees at other locations.)
Child: INR 2000/-

*Tests to be undertaken:*

For Adults:
* Medical Examination
* HIV test
* Chest X-ray Examination

For Child:
* Medical Examination
* TB Screening test (TST or IGRA) **(*From 20 November 2015 new immigration health arrangements are in place*)

_**Tuberculin Skin Test (TST); Interferon-Gamma Release Assay (IGRA)._


*Arranging a health examination*







kattakishore said:


> Hello,
> 
> Below are the details of my application.
> 
> ...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps dhijaj |||*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks jee, i am offshore applicant.
Claimed 5 points for one year Australian work experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This indeed as a record of sorts for an offshore applicant.

GRANT in 11 days flat.





dhijaj said:


> Thanks jee, i am offshore applicant.
> Claimed 5 points for one year Australian work experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> This indeed as a record of sorts for an offshore applicant.
> 
> 
> 
> GRANT in 11 days flat.



I frontloaded all documentsand did medicals too... These days if all docs are there, visa grant comes in 10 days. One another person also got grant today in same timelines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kattakishore (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks so much Jeetan.

so, for PCC, I can apply for PCC through passport site , that should be enough right?

and also, I was requested to fill 1221 and 80 by the CO. In the form we have questions like below,

There are certain questions in form 80 and form 1221 regarding Proposed Travel- Why are you travelling to Australia? and Further Stay - What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
Also question regarding intended date of arrival.

what should we fill for these?





Jeeten#80 said:


> Kindly refer my referenced post along-with the interlinked posts regarding your PCC queries: *PCC know hows*
> 
> 
> Medicals Cost for an Adult Applicant is Pune is: INR 3500/- (It might vary by few hundred rupees at other locations.)
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

PCC application has to be submitted via PSK website and appointment has to be taken. Rest of the details are available on PSK website.


*Why are you travelling to Australia?* | To live and work in Australia


You may ignore "*Further stay*" Section IF you have answered no to *Question 25 - Are you applying for a temporary visa?*


*intended date of arrival *| Dates and events are not known at this stage.






kattakishore said:


> Thanks so much Jeetan.
> 
> so, for PCC, I can apply for PCC through passport site , that should be enough right?
> 
> ...


----------



## kattakishore (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Jeetan. i will fill up the application and let you know in case of any more questions.

Again, thanks so much for the responses. Really helpful.!!





Jeeten#80 said:


> PCC application has to be submitted via PSK website and appointment has to be taken. Rest of the details are available on PSK website.
> 
> 
> *Why are you travelling to Australia?* | To live and work in Australia
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No worries buddy.

All The Best !!!




kattakishore said:


> Thanks Jeetan. i will fill up the application and let you know in case of any more questions.
> 
> Again, thanks so much for the responses. Really helpful.!!


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

kattakishore said:


> Hey, I guess my CO got assigned. I have couple of email attachment to my visa application to upload documents. Is that mean CO is assigned?
> 
> Also, I am not able to open the attachments pdf from the immi site, which has information request checklist and details.
> 
> Please help me understand the process here.


CO allocation in 7-8 days!!! Great. I submitted my application a day earlier than you. Still no CO contact yet.


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

What should we enter for proposed travel details? Can we leave it blank?


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi friends,

I live in Sri Lanka and hre it takes 14 days to get the Police CC. 

I still not got invited but with the current trend i will get my invite most probably in the next round on 18th Dec or definitely in the January first round.

In that case ;
1. Would it be ok if i apply for the PCC before i get the invite? 

2. Will there be any date issue? 

3. To which address it should be addressed?

Somebody please help me. Thanks


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

udeshi3002 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I live in Sri Lanka and hre it takes 14 days to get the Police CC.
> 
> ...


Yes you can get PCC before invite. PCC/Medicals decide your initial entry date but a difference for 10-15 days wont matter much. I am not sure to whom it should be addressed. In India passport office provides it in a particular format.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Guys got direct grany for visa 189 today
> See my signature for more details
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Dhijaj,

Congrats buddy, happy for you ...

All the best for your future.


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

When will be the CO allocated, I mean at what stage. 
Is it after uploading the documents and visa payment. 
Dhijaj could you please confirm


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Chandana9454 said:


> When will be the CO allocated, I mean at what stage.
> Is it after uploading the documents and visa payment.
> Dhijaj could you please confirm


Your visa application is submitted only after payment of fees. Generally CO gets allocated from 15 days to 1 month after payment of fees but it might vary.
It does not depend on document upload. If the CO finds some documents missing, he/she might request for it.


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello all,
Please check my signature. Applied - 27/Nov| CO assigned - 10/Dec
Wife Pregnant, so expecting my visa decision will be on hold till delivery.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*CO Allocation to a VISA application !*



CO is allocated in around 05-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.


AFTER that CO take 2 weeks for processing an application. THEN in a months time after this you may *expect *a GRANT IF everything is in place.

*BUT Nowadays* after initial request for documents, CO is taking 4-8 weeks time to get back to the applicant. LATER on they either issue a Grant if everything is in place or request for additional documents.




> *CO may or may NOT be allocated to an applicant.* All depends on case to case basis. At times one gets a Direct Grant - without even knowing that CO has been allocated or NOT.
> 
> *In my view:* Without CO allocation Grant can't be issued | As someone will review the applicants file and ascertain that ALL documents are ok and issue Grant - without requesting additional documents or raising queries.





Chandana9454 said:


> When will be the CO allocated, I mean at what stage.
> Is it after uploading the documents and visa payment.
> Dhijaj could you please confirm


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> CO is allocated in around 05-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.
> 
> 
> AFTER that CO take 2 weeks for processing an application. THEN in a months time after this you may except a GRANT IF everything is in place.
> ...


You meant accept NOT except!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Good spot I meant - expect NOT accept/except! 





bright future said:


> You meant accept NOT except!


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone
I applied for visa on 6th december and an applicant who applied on 7th december already got CO allocated who asked for additional documents on 15th Dec.
Can I assume that CO would have been allocated in my case also ( since I applied a day earlier) and they might be going through my application currently?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I applied for visa on 6th december and an applicant who applied on 7th december already got CO allocated who asked for additional documents on 15th Dec.
> Can I assume that CO would have been allocated in my case also ( since I applied a day earlier) and they might be going through my application currently?


Its not the case, some COs assigned quicker some slower... sometimes if you have all docs uploaded CO might just issue you a grant.


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

To which address the police CC should be addressed to?


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Its not the case, some COs assigned quicker some slower... sometimes if you have all docs uploaded CO might just issue you a grant.


Thanks for the response Andrey.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

udeshi3002 said:


> To which address the police CC should be addressed to?


Hi Udeshi3002,

I think the address should be your present address where you are living currently.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Medicals done, for me, spouse, child.

documents carried:
-----------------------

1) invitation letter
2) passport original & photocopy
3) 4 passport size photo copies each with white background and face should be covered by 80%
4) HAPID letter
5) application

fees: 3800 indian Rupees per person, for child it is 1700 Rs.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Guys..I got direct grant today !! Please see my signature for the timelines. Thank you all for mutual support !!


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Guys..I got direct grant today !! Please see my signature for the timelines. Thank you all for mutual support !!


WOW! Congrats Ramsp


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

I think items 2,3 & 4 are sufficient. Which application are you talking about in point 5?



bharathjangam said:


> Medicals done, for me, spouse, child.
> 
> documents carried:
> -----------------------
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Congratulations Ramsp!!!* :second:





Ramsp said:


> Guys..I got direct grant today !! Please see my signature for the timelines. Thank you all for mutual support !!


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Medicals done, for me, spouse, child.
> 
> documents carried:
> -----------------------
> ...


Hi Bharath,

congrats buddy for your medicals,

the documents you carried for medicals, you have mentioned as application, could you please tell me what application is that?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> I think items 2,3 & 4 are sufficient. Which application are you talking about in point 5?


sorry for confusion #5 is not required.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi Bharath,
> 
> congrats buddy for your medicals,
> 
> the documents you carried for medicals, you have mentioned as application, could you please tell me what application is that?


Hi Arun32,
sorry for confusion, #5 is not required.


----------



## praveshbabu (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi friends,
I submitted an EOI dated 4-11-2015 for subclass 189 and 190 . Business Analyst 261111 60 points and 65 points SS NSW respectively. I understand that I just can't expect an invite soon, but how will I know that I got invited in the future?. Should I login through skillselect to check if I am invited (will submitted at the right change to invited?) or will I receive an automated email.where can I see a confirmation saying that I am invited.Help me out guys !!!! Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

praveshbabu said:


> Hi friends,
> I submitted an EOI dated 4-11-2015 for subclass 189 and 190 . Business Analyst 261111 60 points and 65 points SS NSW respectively. I understand that I just can't expect an invite soon, but how will I know that I got invited in the future?. Should I login through skillselect to check if I am invited (will submitted at the right change to invited?) or will I receive an automated email.where can I see a confirmation saying that I am invited.Help me out guys !!!! Thanks.


You suppose to see an e-mail. You can also check occasionally.


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

*Payment issue*

Has anyone else faced problem in making payment to DIBP via ICICI bank credit/ debit card?

I am not able to make the payment. Spoke to icici they say the merchant department of immigration, south airport, australia is blacklisted from making any transaction? 

Please advise.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Ramsp said:


> Guys..I got direct grant today !! Please see my signature for the timelines. Thank you all for mutual support !!



Hi Ramsp, for wife and child which form you filled up and submitted? can you please share the info..

I have some confusion, as I filled up form80 and form1221 for my wife and for child no form.

Thanks,


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Subscribing to thread... My Details in Signature


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

namsfiz said:


> Hi Ramsp, for wife and child which form you filled up and submitted? can you please share the info..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For children, just passport , birth certificate & travel document(passport) enough.

Try to submit all docs before co asks u. Thats the mantra for quick Grant. If CO asks u for any doc like pcc, medicals.. There might be sure delay at least 40 days for whole process. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

Guys, I'm planning to lodge visa application tomorrow. 
1) Medical & PCC not done yet. 
2) Form 80 & 1221 not prepared either. 

What is the recommendation for above? 

I prefer not to submit anything extra unless that's really important. If I plan to submit above forms there will be too many N/A..


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

3 Days after co contacted.....counting


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jahirul said:


> Guys, I'm planning to lodge visa application tomorrow.
> 1) Medical & PCC not done yet.
> 2) Form 80 & 1221 not prepared either.
> 
> ...


Well, these days CO is getting allocated in 10-12 days. In case your documents are not complete they will request for those documents and then look back into your application only after atleast 1 month. 
In case you want speedy grant, you should try to upload all documents else you can go ahead and apply now and later complete the request.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Well, these days CO is getting allocated in 10-12 days. In case your documents are not complete they will request for those documents and then look back into your application only after atleast 1 month.
> In case you want speedy grant, you should try to upload all documents else you can go ahead and apply now and later complete the request.


Totally agree! If someone wants direct grant upload all the documents upfront.
Good luck


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

itsme121ab said:


> Has anyone else faced problem in making payment to DIBP via ICICI bank credit/ debit card?
> 
> I am not able to make the payment. Spoke to icici they say the merchant department of immigration, south airport, australia is blacklisted from making any transaction?
> 
> Please advise.



I would suggest you to go for Travel card instead of Credit card. It will save you some taxes and there would not be any issue in paying the fee as you are facing with CC.

Moreover, you can get Travel in a single day.


----------



## shefo1983 (Dec 18, 2015)

Code: 233513

EA Applied - 30th Nov 2015
EA +ive - 3rd Dec 2015
EOI Submitted: 65 points - 3rd Dec 2015
Invitation: : 4th Dec 2015
VISA Lodged: : 10th Dec 2015
Medical: 15th Dec 2015
CO allocation/Contact: ???
Visa Grant: ???


----------



## samkingwood (Sep 16, 2015)

*That was quick!*

189 | 261313 

Applied ACS 10-Dec
Result +ve 15-Dec

Applied EOI 16-Dec
Got Invitation 17-Dec

75 points | Immigrating from USA | Basically from India | Been in US for 5 years | Aus may give a fresh whiff of life

Not sure how it works, was told typically takes 4-6 weeks for each step. Mine has been quick, though. I may have to go slow. Can anyone can throw me some light on how much time period is given for Initial Entry. And if there is a way to delay the Initial Entry with a genuine reason?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

samkingwood said:


> 189 | 261313
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are so many ways
1) lodge visa after 45 days.. As invite is valid for 60 days
2) lodge visa & donot upload pcc & medicals . U will get one year time as ied since the date u do pcc & medical. Which is earlier


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

hi all, before I completely lodge my visa, can I first encode info needed then pay it later? or it needs to be done at one time?


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> hi all, before I completely lodge my visa, can I first encode info needed then pay it later? or it needs to be done at one time?



At any time while you are filling your visa application you will find SAVE option
So, you can save and continue later without payment 
Although, your application will not be lodged nor received by DIBP until you pay

I wish this is useful for you


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> At any time while you are filling your visa application you will find SAVE option
> So, you can save and continue later without payment
> Although, your application will not be lodged nor received by DIBP until you pay
> 
> I wish this is useful for you


thank you..that clear things up.. 

one more, is the skillselect account different from the immiaccount to be used in paying the visa? thank you very much!


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

bright future said:


> gd2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, these days CO is getting allocated in 10-12 days. In case your documents are not complete they will request for those documents and then look back into your application only after atleast 1 month.
> ...



Also Agree

But CO allocation seems to take longer time nowadays


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> ali_a_bayoumi said:
> 
> 
> > At any time while you are filling your visa application you will find SAVE option
> ...


Yes
It is a different account 

After you receive your invitation you will have to create an immiaccount to start your visa application 
Although you can create this immiaccount at any time even befor you receive your invitation 
And then on receiving invitation you will just need to login to your account rather than create a new account


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

thanks got it now..


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

samkingwood said:


> 189 | 261313
> 
> Applied ACS 10-Dec
> Result +ve 15-Dec
> ...


Good decision mate!
CO will usually give one year for your first entry. It is earlier of either of PCC or Medical date. One year from the date of that document.
Good luck


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dear All

I am filling my Form 80 and need one advice that for question no 21 to 29

22. Why are you travelling to Australia?
Include any relevant dates or events
Ans - Immigration

23. Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
Australia?
Ans - NO

24. Are you applying for a temporary visa?

Ans- NO (Go to Part I)

I have not filled any response to question 25 to 29 ? Pls confirm if my understanding is correct.

Rgds
Swapnil


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

swapnil1706 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am filling my Form 80 and need one advice that for question no 21 to 29
> 
> ...



It is correct 
Go on
Form 80 is really very long and boring 

Good luck


----------



## samkingwood (Sep 16, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> There are so many ways
> 1) lodge visa after 45 days.. As invite is valid for 60 days
> 2) lodge visa & donot upload pcc & medicals . U will get one year time as ied since the date u do pcc & medical. Which is earlier
> 
> ...


I need both FBI and State PCC clearance. My state PCC clearance is dated for mid-dec, FBI would be available around March, 2016 and medical planning to do as soon as I fill out my application.

Any thoughts on how I should go? Appreciate the time taken to reply mate!


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Mates,my agent messed up my visa lodgement, he has uploaded my documents under my daughter's section. would that be a problem ?. Again he uploaded the same documents under my section.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Won't be a problem as such. Just additional headache for the concerned CO WHEN assigned. Most the time the CO's understand this (as its a common mistake).


But this coming from an Agent is really unwarranted.





bharathjangam said:


> Hi Mates,my agent messed up my visa lodgement, he has uploaded my documents under my daughter's section. would that be a problem ?. Again he uploaded the same documents under my section.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Won't be a problem as such. Just additional headache for the concerned CO WHEN assigned. Most the time the CO's understand this (as its a common mistake).
> 
> 
> But this coming from an Agent is really unwarranted.


Thanks Jeeten#80


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Posting here because 189 visa lodge thread is too busy today due to multiple grants. 
I received mail from GSM-Adelaide requesting for additional documents. They have asked for birth certificate for my dependent.
I had uploaded class 10th mark sheet but I suppose that didn't suffice.
The original birth certificate of my dependent was in Hindi but we got a new birth certificate issued in English but it has "Duplicate" handwritten over it.
1. Do I need to submit both the original and the attested copy of duplicate birth certificate or only the attested copy of duplicate will suffice? 
2. Also does it mean that CO is satisfied with the other documents and there wouldn't be any more additional documents request in future?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1 - Just upload the color scanned copy of duplicate birth certificate.

2 - You never know. CO might just have skimmed through your file and asked for what is missing as per their guidelines. Later on after reviewing your file they might come back with another request. OR they might have requested all what is needed.

As have seen instances where CO has asked for documents multiple times. So we might not have a definite answer to this.





gd2015 said:


> Posting here because 189 visa lodge thread is too busy today due to multiple grants.
> I received mail from GSM-Adelaide requesting for additional documents. They have asked for birth certificate for my dependent.
> I had uploaded class 10th mark sheet but I suppose that didn't suffice.
> The original birth certificate of my dependent was in Hindi but we got a new birth certificate issued in English but it has "Duplicate" handwritten over it.
> ...


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

AOA

Is it necessary to submit mine and wife birth certificate isn't passport or National ID card enough? plus can we submit Visa fee in two transitions ? 
Any help will be appreciated please.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> Is it necessary to submit mine and wife birth certificate isn't passport or National ID card enough? plus can we submit Visa fee in two transitions ?
> Any help will be appreciated please.


hi

if you and your wife has 10th class certificate which has DOB, it helps to recognize the officer about your DOB. 
Visa fee is one time submission and I feel there wont be any transitions. (Ex: your visa fee 10$ and your wife 5$, you have to pay 15$ in one transaction)

Please hit Thanks or Like if this info helps


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1 - Just upload the color scanned copy of duplicate birth certificate.
> 
> 2 - You never know. CO might just have skimmed through your file and asked for what is missing as per their guidelines. Later on after reviewing your file they might come back with another request. OR they might have requested all what is needed.
> 
> As have seen instances where CO has asked for documents multiple times. So we might not have a definite answer to this.


Thanks Jeeten. Another related question that I have is whether CO will revisit my case 28 days from date of request for additional request for documents or 28 days from when I provide the documents. 
I suppose its 28 days from date of request but just wanted to confirm.


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> Thanks Jeeten. Another related question that I have is whether CO will revisit my case 28 days from date of request for additional request for documents or 28 days from when I provide the documents.
> I suppose its 28 days from date of request but just wanted to confirm.


The deadline for responding to the request is 28 days since you are taken to have received it (which is 28 days from the end of the day when you got the email). Ideally you should provide the requested documents within this timeframe but in the request it states that if you need more time, you need to provide proof that you have initiated the process and provide an approximate timeframe for getting them)
However when it comes to when the CO will revisit your case - it's at some unspecified time which falls somewhere between the deadline till about a month later (unfortunately lately it's closer to the latter)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Thanks Jeeten. Another related question that I have is whether CO will revisit my case 28 days from date of request for additional request for documents or 28 days from when I provide the documents. I suppose its 28 days from date of request but just wanted to confirm.


Officially 28 days from the CO request. However, they cycle now seems to be anything between 28 - to 90 days.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Officially 28 days from the CO request. However, they cycle now seems to be anything between 28 - to 90 days.


Thanks Andrey.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As per their process its 28 days from Date of Initial request. However the wait may be longer looking at the current trends WHICH suggests that they might take anytime between 28 to 90 days.

This is very subjective and depends on the concerned CO and every individuals case.




gd2015 said:


> Thanks Jeeten. Another related question that I have is whether CO will revisit my case 28 days from date of request for additional request for documents or 28 days from when I provide the documents.
> I suppose its 28 days from date of request but just wanted to confirm.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Thanks Jeeten. Another related question that I have is whether CO will revisit my case 28 days from date of request for additional request for documents or 28 days from when I provide the documents.
> I suppose its 28 days from date of request but just wanted to confirm.


It depends on the CO. We had a request for another document for a nomination - we provided the document within 7 days and the nomination was approved 2 days later. I've seen other posters wait only a few days as well for their applications after submitting the requested document, and others have waited a few months. There doesn't seem to be any fixed time.


----------



## pshagwai (Dec 16, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> This thread is for those who got invited in December. You can share your further steps and suggestions, which will help others.


Below are my steps so far
IELTS results: 30 september 2015
EA lodged: 16 October, requested fast track
EA assessment results: 21 October
EOI: 21 October ( points 65 for 189)
Field: Electronic Engineering
Visa invitation: 23 October
Visa lodgement: 7 December ( had to wait for my daughter's passport and wife's IELTS reaults and the money:smile. 
Submitted health checks on the 11th
DIPB requested for form 80 and 1221 for my wife and form 80 for me on the 14th of Dec
Submitted the requested infor on the 16th of Dec
Status now: assessment in progress
Does anyone know how much time it may take for the assessment to finish


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi
In order to complete the additional document request, should I both reply to the mail with the document attached and upload in the portal and press request complete button or only upload in the portal?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes do both the things.

Send *Email* (_with documents as attachment_) and Click on *Information Provided* button (_Also upload the documents on portal_).





gd2015 said:


> Hi
> In order to complete the additional document request, should I both reply to the mail with the document attached and upload in the portal and press request complete button or only upload in the portal?


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> hi
> 
> if you and your wife has 10th class certificate which has DOB, it helps to recognize the officer about your DOB.
> Visa fee is one time submission and I feel there wont be any transitions. (Ex: your visa fee 10$ and your wife 5$, you have to pay 15$ in one transaction)
> ...


Aoa 
Sorry I think I asked a wrong question I wanted to know about the immigration fee submission. Can we submit it in two transactions


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sfahmed said:


> Aoa Sorry I think I asked a wrong question I wanted to know about the immigration fee submission. Can we submit it in two transactions


Nope


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

HI Everyone,

I am preparing my documents before attaching it to application, I have query for the same.

I have kept separate files like form 16, Tax returns, Bank statements in below format. 

PrimaryApplicantName_Bank_Statement_April-2006_to_March-2008.pdf
PrimaryApplicantName_Bank_Statement_April-2008_to_March-2009.pdf
PrimaryApplicantName_Bank_Statement_April-2009_to_March-2010.pdf
PrimaryApplicantName_Bank_Statement_April-2010_to_March-2011.pdf
PrimaryApplicantName_Bank_Statement_April-2011_to_March-2012.pdf
PrimaryApplicantName_Bank_Statement_April-2012_to_March-2013.pdf
till latest

PrimaryApplicantName_CompanyName_Form_16_AY_2011-2012.pdf
PrimaryApplicantName_CompanyName_Form_16_AY_2012-2013.pdf
PrimaryApplicantName_CompanyName_Form_16_AY_2013-2014.pdf
PrimaryApplicantName_CompanyName_Form_16_AY_2014-2015.pdf

Till Latest

PrimaryApplicantName_CompanyName_Employement_Reference_Letter.pdf
PrimaryApplicantName_CompanyName_Offer_Letter.pdf
PrimaryApplicantName_CompanyName_Payslips _Part-1.pdf
PrimaryApplicantName_CompanyName_Payslips _Part-2.pdf
PrimaryApplicantName_CompanyName_Employement_Reference_Letter.pdf
PrimaryApplicantName_CompanyName_Employement_Reference_Letter.pdf

Is this correct way or should I merge documents to one file. As of now I have total no of files for primary applicant is 45 files and secondary applicant is 30 files. As per my understanding 60 files are allowed for each applicant.

I have also considered 5 MB size limit. My all the documents are less than 5 mb and naming convention as per DIBP is also used.

Please suggest guys. is this correct approach.

Thanks
Rohan


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

What you have done is also another way of doing it.

As there isn't any right or wrong way.

As far as you are within the 60 files limit for each applicant - which you are and 5MB size limit you are good.

IF you could logically and easliy merge payslip and bank statement per employment then it would be good.





rohansingh2323 said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> I am preparing my documents before attaching it to application, I have query for the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

HI Jeetendra,

Thanks Jeetendra,


Yes I made Payslips as per the company name separately. For Bank statement I have considered your suggestion.

Thanks 
Rohan



Jeeten#80 said:


> What you have done is also another way of doing it.
> 
> As there isn't any right or wrong way.
> 
> ...


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Small Query in Visa Application on Page 12/17.

1. I have passed my Btech from "XY Technical Univeristy" MY ACS skill assessment result letter (pdf) also contains the same, but my College Name is "ABC Engineering college" during filling my Visa application form I am confused which name should I put as Name of Institution, it should be college Name or University Name.

2. Same query as mention above in Form 80 also.

3. Additionally, In Form 80, Part G Education, Campus/address of institution is given so should I put college name and address?

Please help.


Thanks
Rohan


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Small Query in Visa Application on Page 12/17.
> 
> ...


1. Just put XY tech uni, that's fine.
2. Same 
3. Yes
good luck


----------



## zeeshan.139 (Nov 14, 2015)

hello everyone !

i have applied for ACS Code - 263111 on 8th Dec 2015 and my total points are 60 .. 

can anyone suggest me that when i should expect to get an invite as my agent is continuously saying that this profession category usually gets invite in less that 5 weeks ... 

waiting for response


----------



## waiting.game.4321 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi all. Really need your advice. I got my acs positive results, rpl track in May 2014 and was given met date of oct 2010. Total number of yrs counted is 3yrs 9months and the letter is valid until May 2016. My question is can i claim additional points for my work exp between May 2014 to present? I havent switched jobs and my current job was part of the skilled work exp in my letter. Or do i need to get another ACS RPL assessment? Thanks.


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> What you have done is also another way of doing it.
> 
> As there isn't any right or wrong way.
> 
> ...



There is a naming convention for uploading documents ? I didnt know that and i upload files with normal names! 

What should i Do now ? advice ???


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Refer this: *Attach documents to an online application*


Given that you have already uploaded your documents, no need to worry now.

Just wait a request from DIBP regarding this. Let then review your file and get back to you in case they have any issues with the files.


Until then just relax and enjoy!





msr83 said:


> There is a naming convention for uploading documents ? I didnt know that and i upload files with normal names!
> 
> What should i Do now ? advice ???


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Refer this: *Attach documents to an online application*
> 
> 
> Given that you have already uploaded your documents, no need to worry now.
> ...



Thanks Jeeten.

But didnt find any details on the web page for naming convention.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You just have to dig deep and read the page carefully.


Navigate to "*File naming tips​*".




msr83 said:


> Thanks Jeeten.
> 
> But didnt find any details on the web page for naming convention.


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

Today I went for PCC at Pune PSK for myself and wife. We both got PCC on the spot on C counter. My passport and wifes passport was reissued in Sep 2015 to add spouse name and change of address and we are living on the same address. Crossed one more step. Thanks guys for all your help.

Thanks
Rohan


----------



## Krish_47 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Need a Huge favour. MY CO has asked for form 1399 and i have already submitted them on 16th of december. anyone knows why the CO asks for such a different form?

Please guys.i am confused


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Krish_47 said:


> Hi Guys, Need a Huge favour. MY CO has asked for form 1399 and i have already submitted them on 16th of december. anyone knows why the CO asks for such a different form? Please guys.i am confused


Sometimes a file gets corrupted and they got to ask again. 

Sometimes they do ask for these.


----------



## Krish_47 (Nov 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Sometimes a file gets corrupted and they got to ask again.
> 
> Sometimes they do ask for these.


My question was why do they ask for form 1399. Normally we dont need to submit that form. Has anyone submitted form 1399 ?

Thanks


----------



## Krish_47 (Nov 8, 2015)

Guys pls let me know why the co has asked for form 1399? I havent seen much people submitting that form for 189 visa.if any one knows the reason pls shre it with me.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Krish_47 said:


> My question was why do they ask for form 1399. Normally we dont need to submit that form. Has anyone submitted form 1399 ? Thanks


We hear regularly about this form asked by COs - but why... Its for citizenship, we know dat


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my view:* This is asked if an applicant belongs to a place where war/armed conflict is/was going on.


*Form 1399 | Declaration of service*


Rest of the details are very self explanatory.




Krish_47 said:


> Guys pls let me know why the co has asked for form 1399? I havent seen much people submitting that form for 189 visa.if any one knows the reason pls shre it with me.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Small Query in Visa Application on Page 12/17.
> 
> ...



1: XY Technical Univeristy

2: XY Technical Univeristy

3: Name and Address of the collage.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

zeeshan.139 said:


> hello everyone !
> 
> i have applied for ACS Code - 263111 on 8th Dec 2015 and my total points are 60 ..
> 
> ...


I reckon, you should expect your invite in 1st round of March ( most probably on 4th March 2016)


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

waiting.game.4321 said:


> Hi all. Really need your advice. I got my acs positive results, rpl track in May 2014 and was given met date of oct 2010. Total number of yrs counted is 3yrs 9months and the letter is valid until May 2016. My question is can i claim additional points for my work exp between May 2014 to present? I havent switched jobs and my current job was part of the skilled work exp in my letter. Or do i need to get another ACS RPL assessment? Thanks.


Yes, you can claim points for extended periods as you haven't switched jobs. No need to get another ACS untill your ACS is valid at the time of invite.

You may need a latest date letter from the employer with same R&R.


----------



## zeeshan.139 (Nov 14, 2015)

anyway to track that how many invitations r issued for 263111 in previous draws ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zeeshan.139 said:


> anyway to track that how many invitations r issued for 263111 in previous draws ?


On skill select web-site data will be published in occupation ceilings


----------



## Krish_47 (Nov 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> We hear regularly about this form asked by COs - but why... Its for citizenship, we know dat


Ghanks for the reply.i also found out its for the citizenship.but i am only pplying for the permenent residency in 189 catergory.i wonder why the co asked for form 1399 for 189 visa
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Krish_47 said:


> Ghanks for the reply.i also found out its for the citizenship.but i am only pplying for the permenent residency in 189 catergory.i wonder why the co asked for form 1399 for 189 visa Thanks


I checked the form, it does ask about militAry service - so the question is have you ever served in military? If yes - then we know why.


----------



## Krish_47 (Nov 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I checked the form, it does ask about militAry service - so the question is have you ever served in military? If yes - then we know why.


thanks for the quick reply. But i have never been in military service in my whole life..never. dont know why the CO asked for it.
any idea?

Thanks


----------



## zeeshan.139 (Nov 14, 2015)

is there a limit that for a particular occupation a fix amount of invitations will be issued or it is just a random number ?

secondly i dont understand that what this PRO RATA thing is ?


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

zeeshan.139 said:


> is there a limit that for a particular occupation a fix amount of invitations will be issued or it is just a random number ?
> 
> secondly i dont understand that what this PRO RATA thing is ?


every round they send 1000 invitations to all occupations ( it was reduced to 700 for december month due to holidays season). Out of those 1000 or 700 every occupation gets it's pie.

There are two occupation lists: 1: pro-rata 2: non pro-rata.

Your occupation is in non pro-rata.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Mates, could you tell me how do we know that whether CO allocated or not ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Mates, could you tell me how do we know that whether CO allocated or not ?


You usually get notified. However, sometimes no allocation happens.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You usually get notified. However, sometimes no allocation happens.


Oh ok. Thank you Andrey.


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Need help on below points.

1. In Visa application there is Education History. My Highest Qualification is BTech IT. Should I add my 10th and 10+2 education details also. I have attached snapshot about my query 

2. What should I select Yes or No for below statement

Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?

Yes (I have selected Yes because I have completed my Btech IT).




Thanks
Rohan


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

bright future said:


> 1. No
> 2. Yes
> Good luck


Thanks bright future.


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Should we certify IELTS / PTE and ACS skill assessment results (PDF) to upload Documenets for visa application. 

Actually in help section it is mentioned that it should be certified.
Please help guys..

Except above documents I did all color printouts & all certified. Only these documents left.


Thanks


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Should we certify IELTS / PTE and ACS skill assessment results (PDF) to upload Documenets for visa application.
> 
> ...


Hi
I didnt certify and uploaded them as it is. CO didn't ask me for these documents to be certified.
Hope this clarifies.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Should we certify IELTS / PTE and ACS skill assessment results (PDF) to upload Documenets for visa application.
> 
> ...


No need to certify. They can confirm with the body itself.
For your spouse PTE ... you can login to pearson site and send the results to DIBP from there.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Friends, Should we certify IELTS / PTE and ACS skill assessment results (PDF) to upload Documenets for visa application. Actually in help section it is mentioned that it should be certified. Please help guys.. Except above documents I did all color printouts & all certified. Only these documents left. Thanks


Sending PTE to DIBP is actually very important !


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> I didnt certify and uploaded them as it is. CO didn't ask me for these documents to be certified.
> Hope this clarifies.


Thanks gd2015


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Sending PTE to DIBP is actually very important !


Yes, I will send scores to DIBP thanks andreyx108b


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

I have submitted my invitation on 20th and started uploading documents
Do I need to submit passport size photo for each applicant? if so what is the specification?
Any one received some acknowledgement from CO?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

faslu said:


> I have submitted my invitation on 20th and started uploading documents Do I need to submit passport size photo for each applicant? if so what is the specification? Any one received some acknowledgement from CO?


I think most of the applicants do not submit photo, as during the medicals doctors upload your photo anyway. 

However, its in checklist.

I did not submit them CO did not ask for it.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Its advisable to upload Photographs, as its part of the checklist | *Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist*.


Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:

* be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
* be labelled with the applicant's name.





faslu said:


> I have submitted my invitation on 20th and started uploading documents
> Do I need to submit passport size photo for each applicant? if so what is the specification?
> Any one received some acknowledgement from CO?


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Its advisable to upload Photographs, as its part of the checklist | *Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist*.
> 
> 
> Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:
> ...


what is the difference between these two?
first one is physical passport size photo having dimension 45 mm x 35 mm ,scan it, probably in PDF format and upload.
second one is soft copy generally in jpg format, but need not have the dimension of 45 mm x 35 mm. But it should have the head and shoulders against a plain background and file name must be applicant name. is my understand correct?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

How to Label the Photograph? | While scanning place a small print of your Name below the photograph and scan it.	

For details on photograph specifications kindly refer this | *General photo guidelines*


This is how I have done it.





faslu said:


> what is the difference between these two?
> first one is physical passport size photo having dimension 45 mm x 35 mm ,scan it, probably in PDF format and upload.
> second one is soft copy generally in jpg format, but need not have the dimension of 45 mm x 35 mm. But it should have the head and shoulders against a plain background and file name must be applicant name. is my understand correct?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Just use your name for a photograph i.e. Name_surname.jpg


----------



## zeeshan.139 (Nov 14, 2015)

hello everyone !! 

as we can from 4th dec round results that up till 8th oct applicants were sent invitation 

so lets assume that for 18th dec up till 20th oct applicants were invited .. 

so in the next round which is due in 3 days time is it safe to assume that november applicants will be sent the invitation ?

moreover i dont get one thng that y no. of invitation reduced to just 700 in december ?


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Happy new year!

What should be the duration of bank statement that we need to submit?

thanks,
alpha


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

itsme121ab said:


> Hi everyone, Happy new year! What should be the duration of bank statement that we need to submit? thanks, alpha


Bank statement to prove what?


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi
I just realised that while providing additional information in the email, I didn't mention my details like TRN No , Name, DOB as asked in the mail. 
I did upload the document in my immi account and pressed the 'Request complete' button.
Should I resend mail with my details or not?
Would not providing my details in the email response delay my case?


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Bank statement to prove what?


Good question 

Let me explain - Though I am not claiming any points for work experience, I have uploaded employment reference letters (which I submitted to ACS, my salary slips from all jobs, my tax statements for last 3 years.

I have not uploaded form 16 from any of my employment.

I am thinking of uploading bank statement as well. 

I have uploaded letter from bank and statement for last 1 year as part of my financial status.

Am I missing something/ anything? Please suggest.

Thanks,
Alpha


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

When you are not claiming work experience - all these are not needed at all. Its just add extra work for CO to review irrelevant docs. Uploading bank statements - will not add any extra benefit whatsoever. 

There is no need to prove your financial status - unless the sponsoring state has such a requirement.

Hope it helps 



itsme121ab said:


> Good question  Let me explain - Though I am not claiming any points for work experience, I have uploaded employment reference letters (which I submitted to ACS, my salary slips from all jobs, my tax statements for last 3 years. I have not uploaded form 16 from any of my employment. I am thinking of uploading bank statement as well. I have uploaded letter from bank and statement for last 1 year as part of my financial status. Am I missing something/ anything? Please suggest. Thanks, Alpha


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> When you are not claiming work experience - all these are not needed at all. Its just add extra work for CO to review irrelevant docs. Uploading bank statements - will not add any extra benefit whatsoever.
> 
> There is no need to prove your financial status - unless the sponsoring state has such a requirement.
> 
> Hope it helps


This is good. Thank you Andreyx108b


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> I just realised that while providing additional information in the email, I didn't mention my details like TRN No , Name, DOB as asked in the mail.
> I did upload the document in my immi account and pressed the 'Request complete' button.
> Should I resend mail with my details or not?
> Would not providing my details in the email response delay my case?


Request someone to please reply.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Request someone to please reply.


Hey mate, the main source for COs is myimmi account where you click request complete button.

But if i were you - i would send e-mail again with details, just in case CO cant open attachment in Myimmi account. 

Not required, but better to avoid another CO request.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> I just realised that while providing additional information in the email, I didn't mention my details like TRN No , Name, DOB as asked in the mail.
> I did upload the document in my immi account and pressed the 'Request complete' button.
> Should I resend mail with my details or not?
> Would not providing my details in the email response delay my case?


Hi GD,

if i were you - i would send e-mail again with details, just in case CO cant open attachment in Myimmi account. 

I agree to Andrey


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Hey mate, the main source for COs is myimmi account where you click request complete button.
> 
> But if i were you - i would send e-mail again with details, just in case CO cant open attachment in Myimmi account.
> 
> Not required, but better to avoid another CO request.


Thanks for the reply Andrey.
Even I was thinking about resending the mail again. I will do it today.


----------



## Sunil.Kumar (Dec 25, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi, A very happy new year to everyone.

Though I've been following this forum since past few months, only now did i activate my account.

I am in the process of getting my skills & work experience assessed by Engineers Australia. Completed almost all my documentation.
I happen to be a Civil Engineer with 8+ years of experience.

I should be able to lodge my file with EA by second week on Jan.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi GD,
> 
> if i were you - i would send e-mail again with details, just in case CO cant open attachment in Myimmi account.
> 
> I agree to Andrey


Thanks for the reply.
I replied to the mail again mentioning all my details with the attachment.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Just to update guys.... I crossed one more step as my wife got her PCC from psk today.

Updated my signature for our journey to Oz.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Mates, did anyone get CO allocated or get grant ?


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Mates, did anyone get CO allocated or get grant ?


CO allocated happened for me on 22nd December. I provided the information on 27th December.


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> CO allocated happened for me on 22nd December. I provided the information on 27th December.


Hi GD2015,
Which documents does CO requested for ?


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

msr83 said:


> Hi GD2015,
> Which documents does CO requested for ?


CO request for birth certificate for my partner. I had uploaded class 10th marksheet as evidence for date of birth but they wanted the birth certificate.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> CO request for birth certificate for my partner. I had uploaded class 10th marksheet as evidence for date of birth but they wanted the birth certificate.



didn't you submit passport bio data page, isn't that enough evidence of your partner's age.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> CO request for birth certificate for my partner. I had uploaded class 10th marksheet as evidence for date of birth but they wanted the birth certificate.


This is way to often birth certificate! 

But marksherts are often also used.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

In addition to the normal set of documents which prove the points claimed in the EOI, there are also a few forms which will facilitate getting a direct grant. Two of them I know is Form 80 and Form 1221. Now the questions I have are - 

1. Are both these forms required to be filled and submitted?

2. Can anyone please let me know if any additional forms need to be submitted?



P.S - I know these are basic questions. The problem is I have applied through an agent and he is of zero help! Instead of him guiding me, it has been the other way around :|


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In addition to the normal set of documents which prove the points claimed in the EOI, there are also a few forms which will facilitate getting a direct grant. Two of them I know is Form 80 and Form 1221. Now the questions I have are -
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I think if you are onshore, those forms are required but not so if you are offshore. 
However, CO may request you to fill out those forms anyway. 
So, if you want a quick direct grant, you may want to frontload those forms. 
It depends if you want to spend a lot of time filling out form 80 or not and believe me, it will take you a lot of time  
In my case, I didn't so I waited until after CO asked me to.
It's just a timing and effort issue.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1. If you are aspiring for Direct Grant and minimal CO communication THEN fill both these forms.


2. No other additional FORM that I can recall.





rahulnair said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In addition to the normal set of documents which prove the points claimed in the EOI, there are also a few forms which will facilitate getting a direct grant. Two of them I know is Form 80 and Form 1221. Now the questions I have are -
> 
> ...


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't mind the extra effort if it can get me a direct grant!  Thank you


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1. If you are aspiring for Direct Grant and minimal CO communication THEN fill both these forms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Jeeten! Trying for a direct grant... If possible that is! So I'm trying to get all documents ready before the CO gets allocated


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hope you get a Direct Grant.


All The Best !!!


When are you lodging your application? How far have you reached with document accumulation?





rahulnair said:


> Thanks Jeeten! Trying for a direct grant... If possible that is! So I'm trying to get all documents ready before the CO gets allocated


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Didn't seen any Grants mails today other than from 'bilcat' from Turkey.. 
did you guys hear any grants today


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> CO request for birth certificate for my partner. I had uploaded class 10th marksheet as evidence for date of birth but they wanted the birth certificate.


Does your spouse have birth certificate? What did you do? Even we are also in similar situation. :confused2:


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> didn't you submit passport bio data page, isn't that enough evidence of your partner's age.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I did submit scanned passport copies and standard 10th marksheet as well. I assumed it was enough and was hoping for a direct grant. 
But the CO came back asking for birth ceritificate.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

George2014 said:


> Does your spouse have birth certificate? What did you do? Even we are also in similar situation. :confused2:


I was trying to arrange birth certificate in English since the original one was in Hindi. Eventually we received the birth certificate in English and uploaded that.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Birth Certificate isn't mandatory* | IF you don't have it then upload Passport / AADHAAR Card / 10th Mark Sheet / School Leaving Certificate ..etc.


I didn't have Birth Certificate so uploaded School Leaving Certificate and AADHAAR Card.




George2014 said:


> Does your spouse have birth certificate? What did you do? Even we are also in similar situation. :confused2:


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Birth Certificate isn't mandatory* | IF you don't have it then upload Passport / AADHAAR Card / 10th Mark Sheet / School Leaving Certificate ..etc.
> 
> 
> I didn't have Birth Certificate so uploaded School Leaving Certificate and AADHAAR Card.


It looks like case officer's discretion. Anyway will wait and see. :fingerscrossed: Right now we have uploaded school certificate.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Hope you get a Direct Grant.
> 
> 
> All The Best !!!
> ...


Thank you. Medicals are pending for me and spouse. PCC of my spouse is pending. Don't know what is causing the delay. Will have to try and follow up on the same.

Will be making the payment mid-next week and arrange for medicals in the subsequent weekend. All other documents have been accounted for. Will be filling up Forms 80 and 1221 over the weekend too.

So that once payment is completed, there is just the PCC which needs to be taken care of


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

George2014 said:


> It looks like case officer's discretion. Anyway will wait and see. :fingerscrossed: Right now we have uploaded school certificate.


It is to a degree, in my view about 85% of cases Birth Certificates are requested by COs. As far as i know experienced agents request BC from their clients almost always. In certain cases alternatives maybe accepted - but not sure which are accepted and which are not.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just be persistent in your follow-up with the concerned Police Station for your Wife's PCC and you should be through.

Also the festive season is now over, so they might speed up PCC verification.




rahulnair said:


> Thank you. Medicals are pending for me and spouse. PCC of my spouse is pending. Don't know what is causing the delay. Will have to try and follow up on the same.
> 
> Will be making the payment mid-next week and arrange for medicals in the subsequent weekend. All other documents have been accounted for. Will be filling up Forms 80 and 1221 over the weekend too.
> 
> So that once payment is completed, there is just the PCC which needs to be taken care of


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Just be persistent in your follow-up with the concerned Police Station for your Wife's PCC and you should be through.
> 
> Also the festive season is now over, so they might speed up PCC verification.


Yes. Will be following up tomorrow.


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Yes. Will be following up tomorrow.


Please add
Lodge visa 27 dec 2015 front loaded all documents medical done


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> Please add Lodge visa 27 dec 2015 front loaded all documents medical done


I lodge from offshore but i was on 485 visa in aus do i need to fill form 80?


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In addition to the normal set of documents which prove the points claimed in the EOI, there are also a few forms which will facilitate getting a direct grant. Two of them I know is Form 80 and Form 1221. Now the questions I have are -
> 
> ...


Hi Rahul,

I am using an agent, and I asked about form 1221, but they refused to use as that form is only used if we want to change any details we have already provided.

they have uploaded form 80 though


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

While filling form-80 for my spouse, unknowingly I gave for the question 12 incorrectly. My Answers are in Bold

Q11. Have you ever had any previous passports (including expired, lost, stolen )

No
*Yes*

Q12. What happened to this document

*Expired*
Lost/Stolen
Others

Actually, its not expired as her old passport validity is up to 2018. Due to Marriage, new passport came. Mistakenly I kept as Expired and sent where I should select "Others" option

Can anyone please help me here how can I correct this now


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Yes I did submit scanned passport copies and standard 10th marksheet as well. I assumed it was enough and was hoping for a direct grant.
> 
> But the CO came back asking for birth ceritificate.



Ok.. Thank you for sharing this, I didn't upload birth certificate before, but I have done that now..seems dibp are now treating application submitted first week of December. Mine is 17/12. Hopefully they treat that next week. What do you reckon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Ok.. Thank you for sharing this, I didn't upload birth certificate before, but I have done that now..seems dibp are now treating application submitted first week of December. Mine is 17/12. Hopefully they treat that next week. What do you reckon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CO contacted me 16 days after I applied. Considering the 10 days holiday period, I reckon CO might look into your application anytime now.


----------



## krishna.csr (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello All,

Just wanted to know when will I be contacted by CO if I have submitted my application on 19th Dec 2015?

Please share your thoughts.

Thanks,
K


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> CO contacted me 16 days after I applied. Considering the 10 days holiday period, I reckon CO might look into your application anytime now.



I hope so too.. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> CO contacted me 16 days after I applied. Considering the 10 days holiday period, I reckon CO might look into your application anytime now.



Are you onshore or offshore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

krishna.csr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to know when will I be contacted by CO if I have submitted my application on 19th Dec 2015?
> 
> ...


myself same boat as you! application date 18 Dec... We might need to wait another one or couple of weeks. I guess


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am offshore. What about you?


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> I am offshore. What about you?



I am onshore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krishna.csr (Dec 22, 2015)

msr83 said:


> myself same boat as you! application date 18 Dec... We might need to wait another one or couple of weeks. I guess


Hi Guys,

I got my CO contacted today morning. They are asking me Evidence of your relationship with your spouse.

Can you please let me know what are the supporting documents or forms I need to upload for this?

I have uploaded certified copy of marriage certificate.
I have a common joint insurance card as evidence with our names stated on it, will this work?
Also, please share the relevant form numbers I need to get my friends or family members filled in.

Thanks,
K


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

CO contact Today. Requested for additional documents.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

krishna.csr said:


> Hi Guys, I got my CO contacted today morning. They are asking me Evidence of your relationship with your spouse. Can you please let me know what are the supporting documents or forms I need to upload for this? I have uploaded certified copy of marriage certificate. I have a common joint insurance card as evidence with our names stated on it, will this work? Also, please share the relevant form numbers I need to get my friends or family members filled in. Thanks, K


Usually marriage certificate more than enough. Subject to it is not a month old


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

msr83 said:


> CO contact Today. Requested for additional documents.


What documents? Can you share a bit more details?


----------



## krishna.csr (Dec 22, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually marriage certificate more than enough. Subject to it is not a month old


Hello,

Marriage certificate is 1 year old.


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> What documents? Can you share a bit more details?


Functional English for wife, Which is already submitted earlier.
815 Medical Undertaking for my daughter.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

msr83 said:


> CO contact Today. Requested for additional documents.



What documents did the CO request for? I haven't been contacted by CO at all and I lodged on the 17/12. I was expecting we will all be attended to at once. Please share the additional documents requested for by CO. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skurani (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi,

Your case looks quite similar to mine. All the very best mate as I am also waiting for the grant.

Thanks


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

skurani said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you log in often to check your status if it has changed from 'application received' ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> What documents did the CO request for? I haven't been contacted by CO at all and I lodged on the 17/12. I was expecting we will all be attended to at once. Please share the additional documents requested for by CO. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Simeon,
They might not required additional documents for your application. wait for direct grant!


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually marriage certificate more than enough. Subject to it is not a month old


Andrey does that mean we have to get the fresh marriage certificate. Ours was issued 5 years back? do you think this will not be accepted?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> Andrey does that mean we have to get the fresh marriage certificate. Ours was issued 5 years back? do you think this will not be accepted?


No, no need, i meant to say that if they married a months before an application it may look suspicious ))


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No, no need, i meant to say that if they married a months before an application it may look suspicious ))


thanks. I got worried that we have to prepare one more document.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

msr83 said:


> Hi Simeon,
> 
> They might not required additional documents for your application. wait for direct grant!



Thanks, I actually uploaded all required documents using what people post here as checklist. Hoping for direct grant...seems they have specific days they issue grants. What do you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skurani (Jan 7, 2016)

Not daily but once in a week


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I lodged my visa application on 15th Dec, till now no CO assigned and no change in status from "Application Received".

Do I have to contact DIBP ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi All, I lodged my visa application on 15th Dec, till now no CO assigned and no change in status from "Application Received". Do I have to contact DIBP ?


No. 

You need to wait for 90 days before contacting. 

Usually CO gets assigned within within 4-6 weeks.


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi All, I lodged my visa application on 15th Dec, till now no CO assigned and no change in status from "Application Received". Do I have to contact DIBP ?



Hai i lodge my visa on 27 december 2015 still status shows Application Received and no case officer assig when can i expect Alloation?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> Hai i lodge my visa on 27 december 2015 still status shows Application Received and no case officer assig when can i expect Alloation?


4-6 weeks usually.


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> 4-6 weeks usually.


Thanks mate


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No, no need, i meant to say that if they married a months before an application it may look suspicious ))


 Andrey You almost gave ashi headache thinking it would be an additional requirement.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

arun32 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 15th Dec, till now no CO assigned and no change in status from "Application Received".
> 
> Do I have to contact DIBP ?


We submitted the application on 11.December.2015. CO has been assigned today. So I think you can wait for few more days.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

George2014 said:


> We submitted the application on 11.December.2015. CO has been assigned today. So I think you can wait for few more days.


Hi George, 

That's a great news, I guess it will take a weeks time for my application to assess

Thanks for the info George


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Did CO request for any documents?


If yes then what did he request?





George2014 said:


> We submitted the application on 11.December.2015. CO has been assigned today. So I think you can wait for few more days.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Did CO request for any documents?
> 
> 
> If yes then what did he request?


More evidence of employment, need to upload reference letter. Translated birth certificate, which we did not upload.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

George2014 said:


> More evidence of employment, need to upload reference letter. Translated birth certificate, which we did not upload.


Hi George,

What are the employment documents you submitted earlier to your CO contact.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

All payslips, Bank statements, ITR and Form 16.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

George2014 said:


> More evidence of employment, need to upload reference letter. Translated birth certificate, which we did not upload.


Hi.
Are you claiming any points for employment?


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> Hi.
> Are you claiming any points for employment?


Yes - 10 Points


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

Subcribe to this thread, lodge from 23/12 and upload all documents on 28/12. 22 days passed and no CO contact yet


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

haisergeant said:


> Subcribe to this thread, lodge from 23/12 and upload all documents on 28/12. 22 days passed and no CO contact yet


Same here


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Same here


If you have uploaded all necessary documents, you should get a direct grant.
There won't be any CO contact.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

haisergeant said:


> Subcribe to this thread, lodge from 23/12 and upload all documents on 28/12. 22 days passed and no CO contact yet


I lodged my visa , on 15th Dec , no CO contact till now.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

George2014 said:


> All payslips, Bank statements, ITR and Form 16.


I guess you have covered almost all evidence what else CO needs :confused2:
I have claimed 10 points and for both my employers I have submitted
Payslip/ Offer letter/ Appointment letter/ Confirmation letter/ Income tax evidence/ Reference letter on stamp paper/ bank statement/ Increment letter/ Designation change letter 
my past employment was in UK, I submitted P45 (UK leaving tax clear certificate)

I had CO contact and asked additional doc apart from further evidence please refer signature . Feeling tensed . Restless . :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> If you have uploaded all necessary documents, you should get a direct grant.
> There won't be any CO contact.


Oh is it! Thank you.


----------



## pshagwai (Dec 16, 2015)

skurani said:


> Not daily but once in a week


Skurani

Is this official information that they grant once a week. If so which day is that?

Thanks


----------



## pshagwai (Dec 16, 2015)

krishna.csr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to know when will I be contacted by CO if I have submitted my application on 19th Dec 2015?
> 
> ...


CO contacted me 7 days after lodgement before the holiday. I submitted on the 7th of dec and was contacted on the 14th.

Thanks and regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pshagwai said:


> Skurani Is this official information that they grant once a week. If so which day is that? Thanks


Grants are coming every single day...


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Mates, its been a month since we lodged our application, no CO contacted yet, apart from mail from IMMI department, is there a way to find whether CO contacted or not ?


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

pshagwai said:


> Below are my steps so far
> IELTS results: 30 september 2015
> EA lodged: 16 October, requested fast track
> EA assessment results: 21 October
> ...


even i was requested documents on same day.. however i wrote to them checking status ..still no reply.. will update once i hear from them


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

my timelines in signature


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

finally CO got allocated today, requesting some document


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> finally CO got allocated today, requesting some document


Hi bharathjangam what documents have they requested?


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

My case handled by GSM Brisbane
Requested Form 80, PCC for me
Form 80, PCC & Functional English for Spouse
Questions:---------------------------

In the checklist it is mentioned "Please avoid the use of N/A"
How to deal with that when I have so many fields without info?

I live in Singapore for 10 years, does it mean I need a PCC from Singapore only??


----------



## shefo1983 (Dec 18, 2015)

Finally Got CO Allocation, GSM Adelaide.

ANZSCO Code: 233513
Occupation: Production Engineer (Automation and Control Systems)
EA Applied - 30th Nov 2015
EA +ive - 3rd Dec 2015
EOI Submitted: 65 points - 3rd Dec 2015
Invitation: : 4th Dec 2015
VISA Lodged: : 10th Dec 2015
Medical: 15th Dec 2015
CO allocation/Contact: 15th Jan 2016, Request for Evidence of Language ability of spouse
Information provided: 15th Jan 2016, request for VAC 2 payment
VAC 2 payment: ???
Visa Grant: ???


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

shefo1983 said:


> Finally Got CO Allocation, GSM Adelaide.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233513
> Occupation: Production Engineer (Automation and Control Systems)
> ...


congrats , one step closer to grant.


good luck


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

Singh85 said:


> congrats , one step closer to grant.
> 
> good luck


What is VAC payment this is different from visa charges?

Thank you


----------



## shefo1983 (Dec 18, 2015)

VAC 2 is the second installment of visa application charges if the applicant's spouse does not meet the functional language requirement (equivalent to IELTS 4.5)


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm also waiting my visa and CO allocation, as I uploaded all required doucments (Medical_PCC+Form80 & 1221).

My lodged VISA 08-DEC 2015.. please pray for me.

Thanks,


----------



## HJST (Dec 8, 2015)

Awaiting CO Allocation - All the best for fellow applicants! 

Cheers,
H
*************
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | 261111 ICT BA
07/12/2015 - EOI Submitted 70 points 
18/12/2015 - Invited 
21/12/2015 - Visa Application Lodged
22/12/2015 - IND PCC Cleared
23/12/2015 - UK PCC Cleared
23/12/2015 - Spouse PCC Cleared
24/12/2015 - Documents uploaded (including form 80 and 1221)
27/12/2015 - Medicals 

Next Steps -
xx/xx/2016 - CO Allocation :juggle:
xx/xx/2016 - Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

My official 28 day waiting period is coming to an end in next 2 days.
Not sure whether to contact them or just wait.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> My official 28 day waiting period is coming to an end in next 2 days.
> Not sure whether to contact them or just wait.


Unlike me, you cleverly submitted your Visa application only after Medicals and PCC. Still you got stumped by the CO, who asked you for additional documents  What had you missed?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Hi bharathjangam what documents have they requested?


Hi Vikaschandra,

sorry for late reply. We are claiming 5 points for partner skill, So they have requested for spouse's skill assessment outcome, actually my Agent did not upload it.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

after submission of document requested by CO, the current status is showing as 
"Assessment in progress". This is automatically displays or due to any action by CO ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> after submission of document requested by CO, the current status is showing as
> "Assessment in progress". This is automatically displays or due to any action by CO ?



Thanks Bharath. Hopefully the status will change to Finalized soon.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> Unlike me, you cleverly submitted your Visa application only after Medicals and PCC. Still you got stumped by the CO, who asked you for additional documents  What had you missed?


They asked birth certificate for my partner. I had submitted class 10th marksheet and passport copy but I suppose that was not sufficient.
SInce we didnt have the birth certificate in english I could not submit while lodging visa.
Was trying for a direct grant but........


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As per the current trend and processing timelines, wait until you complete 8 weeks after CO contact and then call them.






gd2015 said:


> My official 28 day waiting period is coming to an end in next 2 days.
> Not sure whether to contact them or just wait.


----------



## HJST (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a query guys, would the Application status change when a CO is allocated? Or would this happen only when the CO might contact and receive additional documents? 

The current status on my application is 'Application Received'. However, in the medical section, it has changed to 'No action required'. 

Do let me know if any of you are aware of this. 
Would be most appreciated. 

Cheers,
H
*************
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | 261111 ICT BA
07/12/2015 - EOI Submitted 70 points 
18/12/2015 - Invited 
21/12/2015 - Visa Application Lodged
22/12/2015 - IND PCC Cleared
23/12/2015 - UK PCC Cleared
23/12/2015 - Spouse PCC Cleared
24/12/2015 - Documents uploaded (including form 80 and 1221)
27/12/2015 - Medicals 

Next Steps -
xx/xx/2016 - CO Allocation 
xx/xx/2016 - Grant


----------



## HJST (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a query guys, would the Application status change when a CO is allocated? Or would this happen only when the CO might contact and receive additional documents? :confused2:

The current status on my application is 'Application Received'. However in the medical section, it has changed to 'No action required'. 

Do let me know if any of you are aware of this. 
Would be most appreciated. 

Cheers,
H
*************
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | 261111 ICT BA
07/12/2015 - EOI Submitted 70 points 
18/12/2015 - Invited 
21/12/2015 - Visa Application Lodged
22/12/2015 - IND PCC Cleared
23/12/2015 - UK PCC Cleared
23/12/2015 - Spouse PCC Cleared
24/12/2015 - Documents uploaded (including form 80 and 1221)
27/12/2015 - Medicals 

Next Steps -
xx/xx/2016 - CO Allocation 
xx/xx/2016 - Grant


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Refer attached | *ImmiAccount – What does the status of my application in ImmiAccount mean?*




HJST said:


> I have a query guys, would the Application status change when a CO is allocated? Or would this happen only when the CO might contact and receive additional documents?
> 
> The current status on my application is 'Application Received'. However, in the medical section, it has changed to 'No action required'.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Submitted my complete 189 application on 20th December, 2015, after receiving invite on 18th December, 2015. All documents including form 80 already uploaded. Medicals and PCC completed by 20th December.

Waiting for CO allocation or (fingers crossed) direct grant.....

Regards,
Amlan

ANZCO code: 261313
Points: 70
EOI: 07-Dec-2015
189 Invitation received: 18-Dec-2015
189 Visa Applied: 20-Dec-2015
Documents uploaded including PCC: 20-Dec-2015
Form 80: 24-Dec-2015
Medicals: 26-Dec-2015


----------



## skurani (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks Jeetendra. The information in the attachment is quite helpful


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

We can not login to ImmiAccount today, looks like due to maintenance .


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

Jahirul said:


> My case handled by GSM Brisbane
> Requested Form 80, PCC for me
> Form 80, PCC & Functional English for Spouse
> Questions:---------------------------
> ...


You would need to submit PCC for all the countries where you have lived for more than 12 months.


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Somebody help me...

1. Mine is doing by an agent. But he has given me the eoi credentials. From that I got to know my eoi status and all. But suddenly I cannot log in to the skillselect. Does that means my visa application has submitted?? May be he has changed the credentials.

2. How can I know the online visa application status?


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

itsme121ab said:


> You would need to submit PCC for all the countries where you have lived for more than 12 months.


Thanks buddy. @itsme121
I have already requested for the PCC.


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey guys! 

Today morning i received an email from gsm.brisbane asking for PCC for me and spouse. I think this was pretty quick! But i am wondering why i am not asked for Form 80. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## indiramj (Jan 18, 2016)

*189 visa lodged in Dec 2015*

Hi everyone,

Posting this thread as my experience might be useful for many people out there....in similar situation.

I started off with my PR journey with ACS application on 12/2. Got a +ve assessment, however I applied for a wrong ANZSCO code, which was not in the 189 list.

I reapplied and got another +ve assessment (261313) on 9th-Dec-2015.(with few more years deducted from my work exp. in India for this ANZSCO code)

I am currently having 10years exp as SW Quality Engineer. Out of this, ACS has assessed the exp from JuLu 2010 as valid. 

With this, i lodged an EOI for both 189 and 190 (separate ones)

Got an invite for 189 on 18th Dec. 

Lodged Visa application on 19th Dec. 

Started to upload the docs on 19th Dec. 

Uploaded below docs:
Payslips
Form 16s
Exp letters
DOB cErt
Passport copy, and Photograph
Form 80
Form 1221
Resume
Took appointment for Meds and got the initial results sent(which were sent by Elbit directly)
PCC (took appointment in passport office)

As i had health conditions( diabetic, hypo-thyroid and cardiomyopathy), they asked for additional tests to be done on 4th JAn. Took appointment again with a clinic suggested by Elbit and got a 2nd level of report and check done and sent on 5th Jan. 

I am a Class II NYHA (known case of cardiomyopathy), but i declared that initially and all the meds that i was taking in the very first health check @ Elbit. 

Waited for CO allocation for 2 weeks. 

Finally direct grant on Jan14th (no additional docs asked for and no CO allocated)

I was very skeptical as to whether my case will be rejected in Meds. But, kept the fingers crossed.

But, to my surprise, it was granted. 

Now planning to shift soon......searching for house.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

WOW ... congrats buddy !!! It was super fast for you.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

indiramj said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Posting this thread as my experience might be useful for many people out there....in similar situation.
> 
> ...


Firstly, CONGRATS!! 
Yours is the fastest I've read in this forum with ACS in Dec 2015 to grant in Jan 2016.. All the best!


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

indiramj said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Posting this thread as my experience might be useful for many people out there....in similar situation.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future! My wife also has a heart condition and she is class 1 NYHA.. though the status is health clearance provided but I was worried that this may be delaying the process.. your case raises my hope and confidence. Thank you for sharing.

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indiramj said:


> Hi everyone, Posting this thread as my experience might be useful for many people out there....in similar situation. I started off with my PR journey with ACS application on 12/2. Got a +ve assessment, however I applied for a wrong ANZSCO code, which was not in the 189 list. I reapplied and got another +ve assessment (261313) on 9th-Dec-2015.(with few more years deducted from my work exp. in India for this ANZSCO code) I am currently having 10years exp as SW Quality Engineer. Out of this, ACS has assessed the exp from JuLu 2010 as valid. With this, i lodged an EOI for both 189 and 190 (separate ones) Got an invite for 189 on 18th Dec. Lodged Visa application on 19th Dec. Started to upload the docs on 19th Dec. Uploaded below docs: Payslips Form 16s Exp letters DOB cErt Passport copy, and Photograph Form 80 Form 1221 Resume Took appointment for Meds and got the initial results sent(which were sent by Elbit directly) PCC (took appointment in passport office) As i had health conditions( diabetic, hypo-thyroid and cardiomyopathy), they asked for additional tests to be done on 4th JAn. Took appointment again with a clinic suggested by Elbit and got a 2nd level of report and check done and sent on 5th Jan. I am a Class II NYHA (known case of cardiomyopathy), but i declared that initially and all the meds that i was taking in the very first health check @ Elbit. Waited for CO allocation for 2 weeks. Finally direct grant on Jan14th (no additional docs asked for and no CO allocated) I was very skeptical as to whether my case will be rejected in Meds. But, kept the fingers crossed. But, to my surprise, it was granted. Now planning to shift soon......searching for house.


Congrats!


----------



## Casser (Jan 5, 2016)

The only way to know is to actually check with your agent if he has changed the password. If not you can use the forgot password function in skillselect as long as you remember your EOI ID. But the thing is if you are actually paying an agent to do your work, you really shouldn't be stressing about these things.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

msr83 said:


> CO contact Today. Requested for additional documents.


Hi msr,

What additional Docs CO asked for ?

Seems you already provided all the docs.


----------



## indiramj (Jan 18, 2016)

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best for future! My wife also has a heart condition and she is class 1 NYHA.. though the status is health clearance provided but I was worried that this may be delaying the process.. your case raises my hope and confidence. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Yes...you shouldn't loose hope. Good luck .


----------



## isausdreams (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,

I have completed medical and getting the message "Health Clearance Provided",but in the Attach Documents page the "Health Evidence " is displaying red "!" mark.Do we need to attach something for medical?


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

indiramj said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Posting this thread as my experience might be useful for many people out there....in similar situation.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Such stories really help in relieving some stress.


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

isausdreams said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have completed medical and getting the message "Health Clearance Provided",but in the Attach Documents page the "Health Evidence " is displaying red "!" mark.Do we need to attach something for medical?


You can ignore that...
however if you want , you download the copy of Medical completion from below link and attach

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## HJST (Dec 8, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Refer attached | *ImmiAccount – What does the status of my application in ImmiAccount mean?*


Thanks Jeetendra, this helps! 

Best,
H
Cheers,
H
*************
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | 261111 ICT BA
07/12/2015 - EOI Submitted 70 points 
18/12/2015 - Invited 
21/12/2015 - Visa Application Lodged
22/12/2015 - IND PCC Cleared
23/12/2015 - UK PCC Cleared
23/12/2015 - Spouse PCC Cleared
24/12/2015 - Documents uploaded (including form 80 and 1221)
27/12/2015 - Medicals 

Next Steps -
xx/xx/2016 - CO Allocation 
xx/xx/2016 - Grant


----------



## HJST (Dec 8, 2015)

indiramj said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Posting this thread as my experience might be useful for many people out there....in similar situation.
> 
> ...


Congrats, thats super quick!  

Cheers,
H
*************
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | 261111 ICT BA
07/12/2015 - EOI Submitted 70 points 
18/12/2015 - Invited 
21/12/2015 - Visa Application Lodged
22/12/2015 - IND PCC Cleared
23/12/2015 - UK PCC Cleared
23/12/2015 - Spouse PCC Cleared
24/12/2015 - Documents uploaded (including form 80 and 1221)
27/12/2015 - Medicals 

Next Steps -
xx/xx/2016 - CO Allocation 
xx/xx/2016 - Grant


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

Guys please throw some light on this. Per the current trends, how long the final grant takes since we uploaded the final docs requested by CO ? This waiting period is killing man


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

move2oz said:


> Guys please throw some light on this. Per the current trends, how long the final grant takes since we uploaded the final docs requested by CO ? This waiting period is killing man


Most candidates get direct grant within 2-6 weeks.

Or after co contact 60-90 days.


----------



## skurani (Jan 7, 2016)

indiramj said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Posting this thread as my experience might be useful for many people out there....in similar situation.
> 
> ...



Congratulations Mate!! Happy for you.


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

amarjagadish said:


> You can ignore that...
> however if you want , you download the copy of Medical completion from below link and attach
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Is it mandatory to download the copy of medical completion from the link and upload it to the visa application. 

My understanding was it is sent automatically. Hence, I have not yet attached this. 

Should I attach now. The status is assessment in progress after i clicked information provided for CO request.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

itsme121ab said:


> Is it mandatory to download the copy of medical completion from the link and upload it to the visa application.
> 
> My understanding was it is sent automatically. Hence, I have not yet attached this.
> 
> Should I attach now. The status is assessment in progress after i clicked information provided for CO request.


My Agent attached them to the application after downloading htem from the emedical website.


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dear All 
I am stuck on following question
"Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"

In the scroll down I can see my name , spouse name and my parents name (although parents are not migrating)

I understand I need to Give all travel details of self and spouse but not of Parents.

Kindly confirm my understating as I need to apply and complete today.

Looking forward for all of your support.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Congratulations itsme121ab . Good luck on your move.

Can you please withdraw your 190 application(if not done already).

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

swapnil1706 said:


> Dear All I am stuck on following question "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" In the scroll down I can see my name , spouse name and my parents name (although parents are not migrating) I understand I need to Give all travel details of self and spouse but not of Parents. Kindly confirm my understating as I need to apply and complete today. Looking forward for all of your support.


No not of parents, unless they are migrating with you.


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

*Direct Grant*

Hi Friends

Happy to share the news , i have received the golden email today at 4:58pm (AEST)

GRANT for myself and wife..

Timeline as below
Software Eng - 261313 - 65 Points (10 Points for Aus Exp)
INVITE:: 18/12/2015
AUS PCC: Done 08/12/2015
India PCC:18/12/2015
*VISA Applied: 23/12/2015*
Documents upload:23/12/2015
Medicals: 05/01/2016
*Direct Grant : 20/01/2016*
GSM: Brisbane

Thanks everyone in this forum for all the help.
Good luck all

P.S - Tracker is updated


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Happy to share the news , i have received the golden email today at 4:58pm (AEST)
> 
> ...



Many many congrats buddy .... All the best for future lane:


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Happy to share the news , i have received the golden email today at 4:58pm (AEST)
> 
> ...


Great news friend. All the best
Seems You got your grant like SHATAABDHI express  where as our other fellows (including me)are travelling like "PASSENGERS"  for months to reach destination slowly.

SLOW and STEADY wins the race ... to boost some positivity for PASSENGER folks like me


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

itsme121ab said:


> Is it mandatory to download the copy of medical completion from the link and upload it to the visa application.
> 
> My understanding was it is sent automatically. Hence, I have not yet attached this.
> 
> Should I attach now. The status is assessment in progress after i clicked information provided for CO request.




No need dear. DIBP has access to your Medical reports.


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Great news friend. All the best
> Seems You got your grant like SHATAABDHI express  where as our other fellows (including me)are travelling like "PASSENGERS"  for months to reach destination slowly.
> 
> SLOW and STEADY wins the race ... to boost some positivity for PASSENGER folks like me


Thanks Mate..

You will surely reach the destination...
All the best


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Guys, CO Contact on 20/01/16.

requested additional documents

1. PCC & Medicals - for self & Spouse
2.Form 80 & 1221 - for self & Spouse
3. Color scan of passport - for self


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> Guys, CO Contact on 20/01/16.
> 
> requested additional documents
> 
> ...


You must aware if the 28 days time frame to provide the requested informations. Start of immediately with the PCC and medicals in the meantime you can fill out your form 80 and 1221. Best wishes hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> You must aware if the 28 days time frame to provide the requested informations. Start of immediately with the PCC and medicals in the meantime you can fill out your form 80 and 1221. Best wishes hope all goes smoothly.


Vikas,

is form 80 and form 1221 compulsory for both the applicants?

I thought form 80 for primary applicant and 1221 for spouse??


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> Vikas,
> 
> is form 80 and form 1221 compulsory for both the applicants?
> 
> I thought form 80 for primary applicant and 1221 for spouse??


The primary applicant and dependants who are migrating together may be required to fill out form 80 but form 1221 is for spouse, yes.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> Vikas,
> 
> is form 80 and form 1221 compulsory for both the applicants?
> 
> I thought form 80 for primary applicant and 1221 for spouse??


Form 80 yes it is almost always asked for by the CO and form 1221 which is the subset of form 80 usually for spouse. If you open the form 1221 it clearly says for all applicants over 18 years and does not specify only for spouse hence in order to avoid the CO requesting for these documents and that delaying the assesment process it is advisable to fill and upload both forms. 

Note: CO may not ask for form 1221 at all.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> You must aware if the 28 days time frame to provide the requested informations. Start of immediately with the PCC and medicals in the meantime you can fill out your form 80 and 1221. Best wishes hope all goes smoothly.


thanks vikas
i have advised my agent to ask CO for time extension regarding submission of requested docs as we are expecting a baby in few months.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> thanks vikas
> i have advised my agent to ask CO for time extension regarding submission of requested docs as we are expecting a baby in few months.


Firstly Congratulations as you will have addition in your family. 

Make sure that Your agent does that and sends your request for extension. Provide your agent with any supporting document that you have which mentions that the baby is due to be born in few months time (like doctor report) this will support your case with the CO and he/she will provide extendsion to document submission.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Firstly Congratulations as you will have addition in your family.
> 
> Make sure that Your agent does that and sends your request for extension. Provide your agent with any supporting document that you have which mentions that the baby is due to be born in few months time (like doctor report) this will support your case with the CO and he/she will provide extendsion to document submission.


thanks.... i have provided the required documents to agent today morning, will followup with agent tomorrow.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone
My 4 weeks official waiting period after CO request was over 3 days back. As per senior's advice I am going to wait for another 1-2 weeks before contacting DIBP.
I have generally been very patient over all these days but I get into regretful mode when I see applicants who applied after me getting grants. 
If I had done things little differently ( Waited to upload my partner's birth certificate rather than class 10th marksheet as proof of birth), I might not have had to wait for so long.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone My 4 weeks official waiting period after CO request was over 3 days back. As per senior's advice I am going to wait for another 1-2 weeks before contacting DIBP. I have generally been very patient over all these days but I get into regretful mode when I see applicants who applied after me getting grants. If I had done things little differently ( Waited to upload my partner's birth certificate rather than class 10th marksheet as proof of birth), I might not have had to wait for so long.


Mate, they usually respond within 28-90 days after CO contact/request date. 

It is advisable to avoid calling before 90 days are up.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, they usually respond within 28-90 days after CO contact/request date.
> 
> It is advisable to avoid calling before 90 days are up.


Yeah Andrey. I kept in mind your comment where you told they usually respond between 6-8 weeks. So I am going to wait till that time. 
Just that at times this waiting period gets too difficult to handle.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Yeah Andrey. I kept in mind your comment where you told they usually respond between 6-8 weeks. So I am going to wait till that time. Just that at times this waiting period gets too difficult to handle.


Usually, after lodge, its 4-8 weeks, but currently after CO request its more like 28-90 days... Only few people go over 60 days but... Still  good luck


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually, after lodge, its 4-8 weeks, but currently after CO request its more like 28-90 days... Only few people go over 60 days but... Still  good luck



I saw in tracker some people are getting VISA's on Saturday as well, is that system generated grant emails?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> I saw in tracker some people are getting VISA's on Saturday as well, is that system generated grant emails?


I was also wondering, but then read somewhere that some COs work on weekends to clear the backlog... so seems like these grant emails are not automatically generated.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> I saw in tracker some people are getting VISA's on Saturday as well, is that system generated grant emails?


hi dear, your code and visa lodge date is same as mine.

Let's see how it goes for grant.


----------



## HJST (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Would like to share the news that the grant for both my wife and myself come in today. All credits to the forum and everyone who helped us during the entire process. A special thanks to Keeda. 

I wish all the best for other fellow applicants. 

Now, on to plan and prepare for the move!  lane:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

HJST said:


> Hi everyone, Would like to share the news that the grant for both my wife and myself come in today. All credits to the forum and everyone who helped us during the entire process. A special thanks to Keeda. I wish all the best for other fellow applicants. Now, on to plan and prepare for the move!  lane:


Congrats! Good luck


----------



## HJST (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

HJST said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Would like to share the news that the grant for both my wife and myself come in today. All credits to the forum and everyone who helped us during the entire process. A special thanks to Keeda.
> 
> ...


Congratulations in getting your visa < 2 weeks of time. All the best
Waiting folks, This is called LUCK


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

HJST said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Would like to share the news that the grant for both my wife and myself come in today. All credits to the forum and everyone who helped us during the entire process. A special thanks to Keeda.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Not able to login to IMMI account. Due to maintenance ?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

HJST said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations! All the best!


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi 

Could you please describe , where we can calculate points while submitting EOI or at the time of submitting application please advice

Also please clarify how DIBP calculates experience whether it is based on months denoted in ACS outcome or is that based on Offer letter / reference letter and date of joining/relieving we mentioned in EOI


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

sekarhttp said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please describe , where we can calculate points while submitting EOI or at the time of submitting application please advice
> 
> Also please clarify how DIBP calculates experience whether it is based on months denoted in ACS outcome or is that based on Offer letter / reference letter and date of joining/relieving we mentioned in EOI


Hi Sekhar
Try googling "AUS PR Points pdf" you will get it and based on your age, work experience, IELTS score you will be awarded points.

DIBP calculates your work experience based on ACS outcome. ACS is org. where it will assess your work experience with the experience letters, SDs which you provide.

I also request this is not the correct thread for you to post your query and there are lot of other threads running for beginners and waiting to submit their EOI / invite. Requesting to post your query there


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Ktoda,

Thanks for the prompt response, Actually I want to know do we have an option to calculate points while lodging application in Skill-select web page , especially to calculate years of experience, as my current experience falls exactly 5 years after ACS out come , that's why I wanted to know is there any way to automatically calculates the years of experience while we enter our experience.

Sorry and forgive me as am posting again here


----------



## Bala.jr (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi All,

Hi everyone, 

Would like to share the news that the grant for my wife, myself and my kid has come today. Thanks to the Forum members..

Regards
Bala.jr


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bala.jr said:


> Hi All, Hi everyone, Would like to share the news that the grant for my wife, myself and my kid has come today. Thanks to the Forum members.. Regards Bala.jr


Congrats mate!


----------



## Bala.jr (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi All

If all the documents are uploaded as required, then I hope the DIBP takes only 15days to grant the visa


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Bala.jr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...



Hey, Congrats dear !!!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Bala.jr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations!!! All the very best for the next steps and the future 



My date of lodging the visa is similar to yours. It just gives me some hope


----------



## FK323 (Jan 28, 2016)

*CO Contact*

Hi guys i'm new to this forum. I had my CO contact today and the CO requested me to send the PTE score through the PTE website. However, my PTE expired last month and i am unable to send the score through the website. I had submitted the downloaded report of the score earlier. Can you please suggest what I can do in this situation?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

FK323 said:


> Hi guys i'm new to this forum. I had my CO contact today and the CO requested me to send the PTE score through the PTE website. However, my PTE expired last month and i am unable to send the score through the website. I had submitted the downloaded report of the score earlier. Can you please suggest what I can do in this situation? Thanks


Gosh, thats something unusual, ask CO how to act...


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

FK323 said:


> Hi guys i'm new to this forum. I had my CO contact today and the CO requested me to send the PTE score through the PTE website. However, my PTE expired last month and i am unable to send the score through the website. I had submitted the downloaded report of the score earlier. Can you please suggest what I can do in this situation?
> 
> Thanks


When did you took PTE exam? PTE is valid for two years so you can contact Pearson customer care also and tell your problem that you want to send your scores to DIBP. They will guide. If no option found, then you can contact CO and tell him about the whole story. He may guide you.


----------



## FK323 (Jan 28, 2016)

ginni said:


> When did you took PTE exam? PTE is valid for two years so you can contact Pearson customer care also and tell your problem that you want to send your scores to DIBP. They will guide. If no option found, then you can contact CO and tell him about the whole story. He may guide you.


I wrote my PTE on 23 Dec 2013. Have contacted the PTE customer care. They cant do anything about it. Also my PTE is technically still valid as DIBP accepts it for 3 years.


----------



## AvinashDash (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I have applied my visa under subclass 189 on 23rd November, 2015. And uploaded all my docs by 4th December, 2015.
Its already been 8 weeks since I have lodged my application, but there is no sign of a CO. Really worried now. It would be great if someone could help me with some tentative date I can expect for CO assignment and grant.

Thanks


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

AvinashDash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied my visa under subclass 189 on 23rd November, 2015. And uploaded all my docs by 4th December, 2015.
> Its already been 8 weeks since I have lodged my application, but there is no sign of a CO. Really worried now. It would be great if someone could help me with some tentative date I can expect for CO assignment and grant.
> ...


There are quite a few from November batch who are still waiting. So don't get too worried. As per the advice of seniors on the forum, you should wait till completion of 90 days post visa application and then give DIBP a call to enquire the status of your application.


----------



## AvinashDash (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi gd2015,

I had a talk with my MARA agent today, as per him the issue is coz the govt. it still busy tackling with the refugee crisis.

I did receive a mail from GSM Adeaide on 30th November stating that my application is under consideration. He had asked for employment related docs too, which I provided on the same day. Its been 2 months, but no further communication after that. 
As far as I know, visa application should not take more than a month after CO is assigned. So, I'm confused... :|

Thanks


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

AvinashDash said:


> Hi gd2015,
> 
> I had a talk with my MARA agent today, as per him the issue is coz the govt. it still busy tackling with the refugee crisis.
> 
> ...


Hi.
DIBP gives applicants 28 days to submit the proofs but Case officers generally look into the file again only after 45 days or so as per the current trend.
As per the seniors, only after 6-8 weeks of document request CO looks into the file again.
So I think you might get a grant anytime now.
I am myself waiting after CO allocation. I have completed 6 weeks after CO allocation today.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

HJST said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Would like to share the news that the grant for both my wife and myself come in today. All credits to the forum and everyone who helped us during the entire process. A special thanks to Keeda.
> 
> ...


Congratulations HJST. Best wishes for future endevors.


----------



## AvinashDash (Sep 28, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Hi.
> DIBP gives applicants 28 days to submit the proofs but Case officers generally look into the file again only after 45 days or so as per the current trend.
> As per the seniors, only after 6-8 weeks of document request CO looks into the file again.
> So I think you might get a grant anytime now.
> I am myself waiting after CO allocation. I have completed 6 weeks after CO allocation today.


My application still shows "in progress".


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No not of parents, unless they are migrating with you.


Thnks for your answer.. sorry for the delayed response


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

swapnil1706 said:


> Thnks for your answer.. sorry for the delayed response


Got golden grant mail today

Visa lodge 27 december 2015
Grant 03 feb 2016
Gsm brisbane


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> Got golden grant mail today
> 
> Visa lodge 27 december 2015
> Grant 03 feb 2016
> Gsm brisbane


Congratulations Tariq


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> Got golden grant mail today
> 
> Visa lodge 27 december 2015
> Grant 03 feb 2016
> Gsm brisbane


Congrats! All the best


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> Got golden grant mail today
> 
> Visa lodge 27 december 2015
> Grant 03 feb 2016
> Gsm brisbane



Congrats Tariq. Was it 189 or 190?


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Congrats Tariq. Was it 189 or 190?


It was 189 apply offshore


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> Got golden grant mail today
> 
> Visa lodge 27 december 2015
> Grant 03 feb 2016
> Gsm brisbane


Congrats dude! We applied around same time.
Now I can countdown louder


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi, Now 8 weeks passed, I lodged my *189 visa 08 DEC 2105* and front loaded all (Medical+PCC+Form80 & 1221) but still awaiting for CO and Direct Grant.

Should I need to call DIBP or wait for decision? 

*Still status shows "Application Received"
*
Advance thanks,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Hi, Now 8 weeks passed, I lodged my 189 visa 08 DEC 2105 and front loaded all (Medical+PCC+Form80 & 1221) but still awaiting for CO and Direct Grant. Should I need to call DIBP or wait for decision? Still status shows "Application Received" Advance thanks,


Wait for about 4 more weeks... You are most likely about to get a DG.


----------



## hari05 (Oct 10, 2015)

Guys 

Need your help and inputs to submit the documents.

1. In the list of documents for my partner, there is a document for 'Evidence of Custody' ? Is that mandatory for my wife? We dont have a child yet.
2. Should the marriage certificate be notarized?
3. How can I schedule the medical examination? Iam from chennai and the link in the ImmiGov site directs to VFS address in chennai. SHould I contact VFS to schedule a medical examination? 

Im stuck in this step. Please help to get around this quickly.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> Wait for about 4 more weeks... You are most likely about to get a DG.



Thanks a lot Andrey, you are providing us with really tremendous support.. I hope my journey will be completed in between 4 weeks..

Cheers.


----------



## Raj189 (Feb 6, 2016)

hari05 said:


> Guys
> 
> Need your help and inputs to submit the documents.
> 
> ...


1. You don't need to provide Evidence of Custody. Its only for minors.
2. Yes, the marriage certificate must be notarized.
3. Contact Apollo hospitals in Chennai to schedule your medicals. VFS in Chennai doesn't deal with Permanent Residency applications.


----------



## Raj189 (Feb 6, 2016)

*Hi..*

Hi guys..

I'm a new member here in this forum. This forum has been very useful to me so far and hence I have decided to contribute as well.

Best regards,
*Raj189*
Nominated occupation code: 233311

EOI submitted: 23NOV2015
Invited(70 points): 04DEC2015
Application lodged and fee paid: 07DEC2015
CO Contact(Additional docs requested): 16DEC2015
Docs submitted(incl. PCC & health): 18JAN2016


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

Guys,

We have seen very few instances where CO asked to send PTE scores via PTE site. So to minimize the TAT, i thought of sending the scores to DIBP from PTE website, even though i am uploading the PDF score.

My question is, as to what we need to select "State/Province" and also how DIBP will track our report sent via online (do we get an option to mention our Visa application number or something of that sort?)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

karthikr said:


> Guys, We have seen very few instances where CO asked to send PTE scores via PTE site. So to minimize the TAT, i thought of sending the scores to DIBP from PTE website, even though i am uploading the PDF score. My question is, as to what we need to select "State/Province" and also how DIBP will track our report sent via online (do we get an option to mention our Visa application number or something of that sort?)


You select Department if Immigration and Border Protection - just look it up there.

No, you just send it, you wont get any number...


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You select Department if Immigration and Border Protection - just look it up there.
> 
> No, you just send it, you wont get any number...


Thanks Andrey, what to select under "*State/Province*"??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

karthikr said:


> Thanks Andrey, what to select under "State/Province"??


None, just select Australia > type > department of immigration and border protection


----------



## Raj189 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi guys..

I got my GRANT mail this morning!

Thanks for all the information that this forum provided. I will continue to follow and contribute to this forum.

Best regards,
Raj189
Nominated occupation code: 233311

EOI submitted: 23NOV2015
Invited(70 points): 04DEC2015
Application lodged and fee paid: 07DEC2015
CO Contact(Additional docs requested): 16DEC2015
Docs submitted(incl. PCC & health): 18JAN2016

GRANT: 08FEB2016
First entry before: 21DEC2016


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Raj189 said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I got my GRANT mail this morning!
> 
> ...


Awesome! Congratulations!!!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Raj189 said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I got my GRANT mail this morning!
> 
> ...


Hey Many many congrats mate !!!

My timeline is similar to your :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Raj189 (Feb 6, 2016)

*Visa stamping?*

Hi,

My understanding is that the Australian Permanent Resident visa is electronic and needs no stamping of the passport. Is that right?

If not, what is the procedure to get it stamped in India?

Thanks in advance,
Raj189
Nominated occupation code: 233311

EOI submitted: 23NOV2015
Invited(70 points): 04DEC2015
Application lodged and fee paid: 07DEC2015
CO Contact(Additional docs requested): 16DEC2015
Docs submitted(incl. PCC & health): 18JAN2016

GRANT: 08FEB2016
First entry before: 21DEC2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Raj189 said:


> Hi, My understanding is that the Australian Permanent Resident visa is electronic and needs no stamping of the passport. Is that right? If not, what is the procedure to get it stamped in India? Thanks in advance, Raj189 Nominated occupation code: 233311 EOI submitted: 23NOV2015 Invited(70 points): 04DEC2015 Application lodged and fee paid: 07DEC2015 CO Contact(Additional docs requested): 16DEC2015 Docs submitted(incl. PCC & health): 18JAN2016 GRANT: 08FEB2016 First entry before: 21DEC2016


Yes, it is an evisa - no need to stamp anything.


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Mates, 

I have given statutory declaration for my previous two companies for which I am claiming the points for that experience. But the person who gave the reference is the same person. Me and my supervisor worked together in those two organizations in the same tenure. I am also submitting the Form 16 and payslips for those 2 companies. I believe it is a rare case where the supervisor and the employee worked at the same time in the same organizations. Will this create a suspect for the CO ?


----------



## pshagwai (Dec 16, 2015)

Raj189 said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I got my GRANT mail this morning!
> 
> ...


Congrats Raj189
Do you have knowledge whether DIBP contacted your employer to verify employment?
I lodged mine the same day as you and was contacted on 14 December 2015 for additional info but DIBP hasnt contacted my employer yet and I am wondering if they may decide on the visa without verifying or maybe I am still far in the queue.


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

Dear members,

Anyone got grant lately? I had CO contact on 10 Dec and uploaded docs on 5 Jan. Yet there is no sign of any progress. What are odds of getting the grant by end of Feb? Its been over 2 months since CO contact.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

move2oz said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Anyone got grant lately? I had CO contact on 10 Dec and uploaded docs on 5 Jan. Yet there is no sign of any progress. What are odds of getting the grant by end of Feb? Its been over 2 months since CO contact.


We all are hoping to get grant soon. But no one knows for sure


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> We all are hoping to get grant soon. But no one knows for sure


your timelines are similar to mine mate  Just wanted to know if CO asked you to submit any additional documents. It seems you had competed all docs before CO allocation, yet no direct grant.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

move2oz said:


> your timelines are similar to mine mate  Just wanted to know if CO asked you to submit any additional documents. It seems you had competed all docs before CO allocation, yet no direct grant.


CO asked for medicals. Since then He is still checking if i have cleared my medicals. I think it will be eternity before he comes back. May be by then i would have lost all my patience.


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> CO asked for medicals. Since then He is still checking if i have cleared my medicals. I think it will be eternity before he comes back. May be by then i would have lost all my patience.


Feel sorry for you buddy. We all are sailing in same boat. BTW tried calling CO today to chk status and got same answer, COs are busy and behind schedule. If anything is required you will be contacted. We don't even what is happening with our own applications. Not sure when that day will come.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

prople who have lodged before, along and after me has got atleast CO assigned/contact, but i havent got anything as such, status is Application Received...

Its really frustrating and am losing all my hopes, hat something good will ever happen to me...


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

arun32 said:


> prople who have lodged before, along and after me has got atleast CO assigned/contact, but i havent got anything as such, status is Application Received...
> 
> Its really frustrating and am losing all my hopes, hat something good will ever happen to me...


Mate, its the same as mine. I think you applied on or around 20 Dec (when I applied) and I still haven't received any CO contact yet.

As far as I read elsewhere, now our cases are not handled by a single CO but by a PO(processing officer) and it goes through layers of check now instead of simply being done by a single individual.

Read today morning that there was another immigration scam uncovered recently in Feb itself. 

So maybe that's why they're cautious and slow with the processing. 

It's been 8+ weeks for me and I'm really hoping for getting a direct grant, since its been quite a while with no CO contact. It helps in being optimistic


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

arun32 said:


> prople who have lodged before, along and after me has got atleast CO assigned/contact, but i havent got anything as such, status is Application Received...
> 
> Its really frustrating and am losing all my hopes, hat something good will ever happen to me...


Probably CO assigned already and working on your application. They didn't contact as u front loaded all docs. Your decision is being made, do not worry, relax


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Amlan said:


> Mate, its the same as mine. I think you applied on or around 20 Dec (when I applied) and I still haven't received any CO contact yet.
> 
> As far as I read elsewhere, now our cases are not handled by a single CO but by a PO(processing officer) and it goes through layers of check now instead of simply being done by a single individual.
> 
> ...


Yes i have applied on 15 th dec, 

I can understand but my situation is worrying mate....

Anyhow we have to be positive and wait for the good times to come...


----------



## Raj189 (Feb 6, 2016)

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I have given statutory declaration for my previous two companies for which I am claiming the points for that experience. But the person who gave the reference is the same person. Me and my supervisor worked together in those two organizations in the same tenure. I am also submitting the Form 16 and payslips for those 2 companies. I believe it is a rare case where the supervisor and the employee worked at the same time in the same organizations. Will this create a suspect for the CO ?


Well.. if what you are saying is true, then you have nothing to worry about as the DIBP will contact your supervisor and he will verify the same.


----------



## Raj189 (Feb 6, 2016)

pshagwai said:


> Congrats Raj189
> Do you have knowledge whether DIBP contacted your employer to verify employment?
> I lodged mine the same day as you and was contacted on 14 December 2015 for additional info but DIBP hasnt contacted my employer yet and I am wondering if they may decide on the visa without verifying or maybe I am still far in the queue.


DIBP did not contact my employer because I did not claim any points for my employment. DIBP most likely will contact the employers if the applicant has claimed points for the skilled employment.


----------



## Raj189 (Feb 6, 2016)

move2oz said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Anyone got grant lately? I had CO contact on 10 Dec and uploaded docs on 5 Jan. Yet there is no sign of any progress. What are odds of getting the grant by end of Feb? Its been over 2 months since CO contact.


The processing time as per the service standards of DIBP is three months. Moreover, if you have claimed points for your employment, then DIBP might take more time to verify that with your previous employers. So I would suggest you wait another month before mailing/Calling your case officer for status. If you contact your case office before that, it will further delay the processing.

Raj189
Nominated occupation code: 233311

EOI submitted: 23NOV2015
Invited(70 points): 04DEC2015
Application lodged and fee paid: 07DEC2015
CO Contact(Additional docs requested): 16DEC2015
Docs submitted(incl. PCC & health): 18JAN2016

GRANT: 08FEB2016
First entry before: 21DEC2016


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

Raj189 said:


> The processing time as per the service standards of DIBP is three months. Moreover, if you have claimed points for your employment, then DIBP might take more time to verify that with your previous employers. So I would suggest you wait another month before mailing/Calling your case officer for status. If you contact your case office before that, it will further delay the processing.


Thanks mate. Could you please advise how is the 90 days period counted. Is it from the date of visa lodgement or day when CO contacted or the day when you submitted the additional requested docs.


----------



## Raj189 (Feb 6, 2016)

90 days from the lodgement of your visa application.
Processing times: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8#d (ours in priority group 4)

Allocation dates: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Best regards,
Raj189
Nominated occupation code: 233311

EOI submitted: 23NOV2015
Invited(70 points): 04DEC2015
Application lodged and fee paid: 07DEC2015
CO Contact(Additional docs requested): 16DEC2015
Docs submitted(incl. PCC & health): 18JAN2016

GRANT: 08FEB2016
First entry before: 21DEC2016


----------



## shefo1983 (Dec 18, 2015)

*VAC2 payment*

I have received the instruction for VAC2 payment and I paid it on 18th Feb 2016.
Does this mean that my application is approved and the VAC2 is only required for grant letter processing?

ANZSCO Code: 233513
Occupation: Production Engineer (Automation and Control Systems)
EA Applied - 30th Nov 2015
EA +ive - 3rd Dec 2015
EOI Submitted: 65 points - 3rd Dec 2015
Invitation: : 4th Dec 2015
VISA Lodged: : 10th Dec 2015
Medical: 15th Dec 2015
CO allocation/Contact: 15th Jan 2016, Request for Evidence of Language ability of spouse
Information provided: 15th Jan 2016, request for VAC 2 payment
VAC 2 payment: 18th Feb 2016
Visa Grant: ???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shefo1983 said:


> I have received the instruction for VAC2 payment and I paid it on 18th Feb 2016. Does this mean that my application is approved and the VAC2 is only required for grant letter processing? ANZSCO Code: 233513 Occupation: Production Engineer (Automation and Control Systems) EA Applied - 30th Nov 2015 EA +ive - 3rd Dec 2015 EOI Submitted: 65 points - 3rd Dec 2015 Invitation: : 4th Dec 2015 VISA Lodged: : 10th Dec 2015 Medical: 15th Dec 2015 CO allocation/Contact: 15th Jan 2016, Request for Evidence of Language ability of spouse Information provided: 15th Jan 2016, request for VAC 2 payment VAC 2 payment: 18th Feb 2016 Visa Grant: ???


Well, yes it suggest you have passed other steps, but, it does not mean you will get grant next day 100% some people wait for weeks after payment, but most get it relatively quick.


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

*Grant*

Received the grant mail today. Thanks all of you who assisted, supported and encouraged.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

move2oz said:


> Received the grant mail today. Thanks all of you who assisted, supported and encouraged.


Congrats! what's your timeline, can you please share..
thanks,


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

move2oz said:


> Received the grant mail today. Thanks all of you who assisted, supported and encouraged.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Congrats! what's your timeline, can you please share..
> thanks,



here is my timeline


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

move2oz said:


> Received the grant mail today. Thanks all of you who assisted, supported and encouraged.




Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## shefo1983 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Grant Letter*

Finally received my grant letter today. Exactly one week after VAC2 payment.
Good Luck to all whom are still waiting for their application finalisation.

ANZSCO Code: 233513
Occupation: Production Engineer (Automation and Control Systems)
EA Applied - 30th Nov 2015
EA +ive - 3rd Dec 2015
EOI Submitted: 65 points - 3rd Dec 2015
Invitation: : 4th Dec 2015
VISA Lodged: : 10th Dec 2015
Medical: 15th Dec 2015
CO allocation/Contact: 15th Jan 2016, Request for Evidence of Language ability of spouse
Information provided: 15th Jan 2016, request for VAC 2 payment
VAC 2 payment: 18th Feb 2016
Visa Grant: 25th Feb 2016
Entry Date: 7th Dec 2016


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

shefo1983 said:


> Finally received my grant letter today. Exactly one week after VAC2 payment.
> Good Luck to all whom are still waiting for their application finalisation.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233513
> ...


Congratulations Shefo.


----------



## JAN84 (Nov 22, 2015)

shefo1983 said:


> Finally received my grant letter today. Exactly one week after VAC2 payment.
> Good Luck to all whom are still waiting for their application finalisation.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233513
> ...


Congrats all the best


----------



## pshagwai (Dec 16, 2015)

Got my grant letter today...:grinning: 
Thanks you all


----------



## JAN84 (Nov 22, 2015)

pshagwai said:


> Got my grant letter today...:grinning:
> Thanks you all


Congrats . . Please share your timeline.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

pshagwai said:


> Got my grant letter today...:grinning:
> Thanks you all


Congratulations.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pshagwai said:


> Got my grant letter today...:grinning: Thanks you all


Congrats!))


----------



## Raj189 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi,

Just out of curiosity, Can you provide us your points break-up? Coz, you got 75 points and thats nothing short of excellent.

Thanks & Regards.


----------



## sphinx86 (Jan 14, 2014)

G'day, mates..

I am just starting to run a bit apprehensive here as its been just over 12 weeks since i lodged the visa, all documents front loaded. 


*ANZSCO : 233513 - Production or Plant Engineer (Automation & Control)*
MSA Positive Outcome :13 NOV 2015
EOI Submission (SI 189, Points 65) :13 NOV 2015
Invitation Round : 23 NOV 2015 
Visa Lodged : 28 NOV 2015
Medical Uploaded : 02 DEC 2015
PCC Uploaded : 02 DEC 2015
Form 80 & 1221 Uploaded : 02 DEC 2015
CO Contact : ??
Visa Grant : :fingerscrossed:


Guys, I haven't had any CO contact as yet, just got an email request for additional information from Skilled Support (Service Delivery & Support - GSM, DIBP), to which I had responded the same day i.e 16 DEC 2015). Since, then haven't heard from their end and the *'Application Received'* status is unchanged as yet. 

Now, should I go for status update or wait another few weeks?


----------



## ssukhdip (Jan 18, 2016)

*Verification by CO*

today my Current company HR got an email for verification and AUS Embassy wanted my Salary Slips and Compensation Letter.. which my HR refused to provide.. I am in such a dilemma


----------



## Raj189 (Feb 6, 2016)

sphinx86 said:


> G'day, mates..
> 
> I am just starting to run a bit apprehensive here as its been just over 12 weeks since i lodged the visa, all documents front loaded.
> 
> ...


If I were you, I would wait another two/three weeks before contacting the department.

Best regards,
Raj189
Nominated occupation code: 233311

EOI submitted: 23NOV2015
Invited(70 points): 04DEC2015
Application lodged and fee paid: 07DEC2015
CO Contact(Additional docs requested): 16DEC2015
Docs submitted(incl. PCC & health): 18JAN2016

GRANT: 08FEB2016
First entry before: 21DEC2016


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!))



Hi Andrey,

First time I got CO allocation email after 86 days, and asking for UAE employment visa copy only. I uploaded in 1 hour, whereas my status changed from Application received to Assessment in progress.

But they are not giving me any due date for uploading evidence .. so it means they will give grant soon?

thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Hi Andrey, First time I got CO allocation email after 86 days, and asking for UAE employment visa copy only. I uploaded in 1 hour, whereas my status changed from Application received to Assessment in progress. But they are not giving me any due date for uploading evidence .. so it means they will give grant soon? thanks


They did not mention 28 days at all? I havent really heard of such... but i personally think standard 28 days will apply.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> They did not mention 28 days at all? I havent really heard of such... but i personally think standard 28 days will apply.



Some of my friends told me they clearly mentioned in attached PDF for 28 days. However I check all my PDF's they didn't mentioned any timeline.


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

I am granted 189 visa. I must inform to those who are waiting since December. Also please note down my timeline in my signature


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

faslu said:


> I am granted 189 visa. I must inform to those who are waiting since December. Also please note down my timeline in my signature


Congrats Bro!

My timeline almost similar to you. Waiting is getting harder..


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

Dear frinds I am watitng its more than 92 days now no reply
my timeline is

visa lodge 17 sep 2015
File goes to brisbane...
co req1-29 october 2015 ,same day req complete
2nd co req 29 novemebr 2015 medicals as they were expired by then-request complete 7 dec 2015
no reply till now.....I dont how long to wait.
All Adelaide grants are very quick,Brisbane office is so slow i guess....


Jahirul said:


> Congrats Bro!
> 
> 
> My timeline almost similar to you. Waiting is getting harder..


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

abb2959 said:


> Dear frinds I am watitng its more than 92 days now no reply
> my timeline is
> 
> visa lodge 17 sep 2015
> ...


Abb2959 it has been long wait for you. GSM Brisbane is also picking up the pace now. Did you try reaching dibp? If jot give them a call. 

Your grant should be around the corner. Hopefully you will receive it soon.


----------



## guneet (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi All,
I am in the process of gathering all documents to lodge Visa. I need to know the documents required, apart from education and work experience.
Also I need to know the following:
1. Does my wife also need to give the PTE/ielts exam?
2. I have lived in the UK for 9months and again for 10 months with a gap of about an year in between. Do I need PCC for UK as well for me and my wife?
3. At what stage do I need the medicals? Is that required before lodging the visa or at the time I enter Australia?

Thanks all in advance.
Cheers
Guneet


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

guneet said:


> Hi All,
> I am in the process of gathering all documents to lodge Visa. I need to know the documents required, apart from education and work experience.
> Also I need to know the following:
> 1. Does my wife also need to give the PTE/ielts exam?
> ...


For documents I have submitted, visit my thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sa-here-my-list-documents-submitted-visa.html
1. IELTS/PTE is not always mandatory. However it is mandatory 
a. if you are claiming points for your wife. 
b. if you want to prove the functional english of your wife, then one of the ways is to have IELTS with score of atleast 4.5. There are other ways too prove the functional bypassing IELTS
2. I think yes, Since you stayed total of more than 12 months then you have to obtain PCC from UK. if your wife did not stay, then no need. Refer https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char
3. the medical activities can be done along with your submitting documents, or after CO contacts you. In order to get visa, the medical is must


----------



## guneet (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks for the detailed response.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Can any knows CO from Brisbane how much time taken to grant visa..??

My CO first time contacted after 3 months on 02 March then after no reply, so Can I expect CO reply in two weeks time...

Thanks in Advance


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Lodged visa 189 on 8th dec 2015.
102 days and counting.
The wait is So damn frustrating.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Can any knows CO from Brisbane how much time taken to grant visa..??
> 
> My CO first time contacted after 3 months on 02 March then after no reply, so Can I expect CO reply in two weeks time...
> 
> Thanks in Advance





dakshch said:


> Lodged visa 189 on 8th dec 2015.
> 102 days and counting.
> The wait is So damn frustrating.


Don't know what is going on guys! The waiting is really tough


----------



## rhoskens (Mar 21, 2016)

The waiting is killing me, already in a bridging visa, my current work contract will finish in 3 weeks (and to renew under bridging visa is a lot of headache) and almost 1 month after paying VAC2 and no answer from DIBP. 

I am looking for some advice: should I call the Adelaide dept and ask about my situation? Or calling only make it worse?

EOI Submission (SI 189, Points 65) :27 NOV 2015
Invitation Round : 4 DEC 2015
Visa Lodged : 17 DEC 2015
Medical Uploaded : 28 DEC 2015
PCC Uploaded : 11 JAN 2016
CO Contact : 15 JAN 2016 (Adelaide)
Form 80 & 1221 Uploaded : 18 JAN 2016
VAC2 request for wife: 24 FEB 2016
VAC2 paid: 24 FEB 2016
Visa Grant : ??????


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rhoskens said:


> The waiting is killing me, already in a bridging visa, my current work contract will finish in 3 weeks (and to renew under bridging visa is a lot of headache) and almost 1 month after paying VAC2 and no answer from DIBP. I am looking for some advice: should I call the Adelaide dept and ask about my situation? Or calling only make it worse? EOI Submission (SI 189, Points 65) :27 NOV 2015 Invitation Round : 4 DEC 2015 Visa Lodged : 17 DEC 2015 Medical Uploaded : 28 DEC 2015 PCC Uploaded : 11 JAN 2016 CO Contact : 15 JAN 2016 (Adelaide) Form 80 & 1221 Uploaded : 18 JAN 2016 VAC2 request for wife: 24 FEB 2016 VAC2 paid: 24 FEB 2016 Visa Grant : ??????


I am sure your grant will cone sooner than 1 month.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I am sure your grant will cone sooner than 1 month.



What about me Andy ???

:eyebrows:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> What about me Andy ???
> 
> :eyebrows:


2 weeks from now  :juggle::juggle: 

I am pretty certain. 

but mistakes do happen )))


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> 2 weeks from now  :juggle::juggle:
> 
> I am pretty certain.
> 
> but mistakes do happen )))



You will have a GRAND party in Aus .. if this happens.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> You will have a GRAND party in Aus .. if this happens.


Deal


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

105 days since visa lodged.
74 days since CO contact.


----------



## harish2020 (Apr 9, 2011)

I always wanted to write this, but it took me over 3 months to write on this forum, yes after 3 long months wait, I finally received the grant last friday, I received the visa grant for myself, wife and my Kid, Thanks to each and every one of you in the forum, And wishing everyone a very speedy grant. The waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult. I called the DIBP twice, but as usual they did give me the usual response. Whoever is waiting to receive the grant, please wait, ur Grant is on the way...

All the very best 


Software Engineer 190 Vic SS.
Visa applied --25 Nov 2015
CO Contact --- 16 Dec 2015
Documents uploaded 06-Jan-2016
Visa Grant ---18 Mar 2016
IED---28 Dec 2016


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> Deal


Andrey from side you also invited for party  , if my grant will soon.. you now the wait is irritating too much.. lane:


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

harish2020 said:


> I always wanted to write this, but it took me over 3 months to write on this forum, yes after 3 long months wait, I finally received the grant last friday, I received the visa grant for myself, wife and my Kid, Thanks to each and every one of you in the forum, And wishing everyone a very speedy grant. The waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult. I called the DIBP twice, but as usual they did give me the usual response. Whoever is waiting to receive the grant, please wait, ur Grant is on the way...
> 
> All the very best
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> You will have a GRAND party in Aus .. if this happens.


Pravesh Andy's predictions are like Octopus Paul's Prediction. He told me Vikas I see your grant nearing and the very next day I had it with me. 

Best wishes partyyy is on in Oz


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Pravesh Andy's predictions are like Octopus Paul's Prediction. He told me Vikas I see your grant nearing and the very next day I had it with me.
> 
> Best wishes partyyy is on in Oz


luckily so many lovely and responsible people here. if not the wait could be unbearable.. 
Andy, @ bro can you pls forcast something for me..?


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

108 days and counting....


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

dakshch said:


> 108 days and counting....


Dakshch have you tried reaching DIBP regarding you case as you have already crossed 108 days?


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Dakshch have you tried reaching DIBP regarding you case as you have already crossed 108 days?



Been there, done that.
Got the same mechanical answer, your application is under processing. CO will contact you if anything is needed.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> dakshch said:
> 
> 
> > 108 days and counting....
> ...



No benefit from calling
Usually a standard answer asking you to be patient and just wait 

I am waiting for 118 days since visa application and 76 days since CO allocation 

Called them twice and still waiting


----------



## rhoskens (Mar 21, 2016)

In the same boat

98 days since visa application, 71 days since CO allocation and 29 days since VAC2 paid


----------



## rhoskens (Mar 21, 2016)

the worst part? I work for the australian government for the past 7 years. So it is just bureaucracy. Every time they ask you a piece of paper, they put your application back to the bottom. I know the grant will come, but is just frustrating.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rhoskens said:


> the worst part? I work for the australian government for the past 7 years. So it is just bureaucracy. Every time they ask you a piece of paper, they put your application back to the bottom. I know the grant will come, but is just frustrating.


Rhoskens I dont think it works like that wherein if the documents is required they put it back to the bottom. The COs cannot just wait for one person to furnish the documents and keep waiting for them right to make a decision while others wait. 

Say an applicant is requested for a document and he/she provides the document immediately and as per you the CO who should be holding the file on the top makes a decision on it right away but what if the person takes 20days to provide the documents should the CO wait for him until then putting his/her case on priority to be processed?

If you are the second person in the queue whose file is being reviewed you would keep waiting isnt it until the CO finalises the first guys case for whom he is still waiting for to provide the documents. 

I understand that the wait is painful and keeps bothering the applicant but considering the fact that the CO has to process huge number of files delay would indeed happen. 

As you know no two cases are alike so decision would be taken on case to case basis.


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Does Dibp ever start processing the backlog??
Like if the older pending cases are given a priority at any time ??
Can we expect them to come back from holidays and start with older cases ???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dakshch said:


> Does Dibp ever start processing the backlog?? Like if the older pending cases are given a priority at any time ?? Can we expect them to come back from holidays and start with older cases ???


No.

They come back to cases as they progress.


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> No.
> 
> They come back to cases as they progress.




Looks like they are not coming back to December cases at all... Just new people getting grants and the backlog stays as it is.


----------



## kattakishore (Mar 23, 2015)

kattakishore said:


> Thanks Jeetan. i will fill up the application and let you know in case of any more questions.
> 
> Again, thanks so much for the responses. Really helpful.!!


Hey Guys, I have filed my 189 via in jan with all the documents uploaded. And from Jan 6th the status is showing as Assessment in progress. Any idea how much time it would take to get the visa?


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Guys! 

Happy to announce that i have received Grant for me and my wife today. Can't contain my excitement!! I would like to deeply thank this forum which has been instrumental in my success. 

Cheers!
Sam.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

faroutsam said:


> Guys! Happy to announce that i have received Grant for me and my wife today. Can't contain my excitement!! I would like to deeply thank this forum which has been instrumental in my success. Cheers! Sam.


Congrats!


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

faroutsam said:


> Guys!
> 
> Happy to announce that i have received Grant for me and my wife today. Can't contain my excitement!! I would like to deeply thank this forum which has been instrumental in my success.
> 
> ...



Congrats mate !!!


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

faroutsam said:


> Guys!
> 
> Happy to announce that i have received Grant for me and my wife today. Can't contain my excitement!! I would like to deeply thank this forum which has been instrumental in my success.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sam. Enjoy my friend.. :cheer2:


----------



## ssukhdip (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi,

I have lodged my application on 4th Dec 2015 and CO was allocated on 14 Dec 2016, but still i havent got the grant.

Anyone else who had same experience??


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

ssukhdip said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 4th Dec 2015 and CO was allocated on 14 Dec 2016, but still i havent got the grant.
> 
> Anyone else who had same experience??


Have you provided the documents demanded by CO?


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

ssukhdip said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You not alone brother. Hang in there.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

dakshch said:


> You not alone brother. Hang in there.


Actually what is happening there man???


----------



## ssukhdip (Jan 18, 2016)

faslu said:


> Have you provided the documents demanded by CO?


Yes all the documents, Employer verification and I also got call for verification in March.. 

Still nothing, god knows what they are doing


----------



## bkumar0416 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi! 
I have a similar case, invited on 4th Dec , visa Lodge on 9th Dec, CO contacted on 11 Jan ,doc submitted on 13 Jan and since then application in "assessment in progress , we made 3 follow-up calls ,in fact one yesterday they did not even ask for passport no. to check even but simply asked to wait. On email too they take a while to respond toand give same response, it's been 4months since submission and 3 months since CO allocation, I m getting concerned now not sure what to expect.


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

bkumar0416 said:


> Hi!
> I have a similar case, invited on 4th Dec , visa Lodge on 9th Dec, CO contacted on 11 Jan ,doc submitted on 13 Jan and since then application in "assessment in progress , we made 3 follow-up calls ,in fact one yesterday they did not even ask for passport no. to check even but simply asked to wait. On email too they take a while to respond toand give same response, it's been 4months since submission and 3 months since CO allocation, I m getting concerned now not sure what to expect.




Same timeline here. Applied 8 December. CO contacted 11 Jan 2016 and nothing ever after that. No use of calling or emails. Same generic reply, if the CO needs anything he will contact you.


----------



## ssukhdip (Jan 18, 2016)

did you guys got call for verification ? and i think it is happening for 2631111 only


----------



## bkumar0416 (Apr 12, 2016)

No calls for verification till now, mine is ICT business analyst 261111


----------



## sbtbest (Jun 22, 2015)

bkumar0416 said:


> Hi!
> I have a similar case, invited on 4th Dec , visa Lodge on 9th Dec, CO contacted on 11 Jan ,doc submitted on 13 Jan and since then application in "assessment in progress , we made 3 follow-up calls ,in fact one yesterday they did not even ask for passport no. to check even but simply asked to wait. On email too they take a while to respond toand give same response, it's been 4months since submission and 3 months since CO allocation, I m getting concerned now not sure what to expect.


From what I can guess, due to the scam they unearthed last year they probably would have sent most cases for verification. Which could involve identity, education, English etc. Just to make sure there are no applicants who were trying to leverage that scammer case officer. 

As this verification takes time, there is nothing they or we can do about it until that verification comes back. Also there is no timeline, and no comparison that can be done about this verification process. 

It is really frustrating but unfortunately we cannot do anything about it..

But its good to know that I am not alone, I applied on 18th dec, CO contact 11th Jan.


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

sbtbest said:


> From what I can guess, due to the scam they unearthed last year they probably would have sent most cases for verification. Which could involve identity, education, English etc. Just to make sure there are no applicants who were trying to leverage that scammer case officer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Majority of the people who had CO contact on 11 Jan are still waiting for a grant. I wonder why they haven't revisited our files. It's way over the 6 week standard. 

129 days and counting.


----------



## ssukhdip (Jan 18, 2016)

sbtbest said:


> From what I can guess, due to the scam they unearthed last year they probably would have sent most cases for verification. Which could involve identity, education, English etc. Just to make sure there are no applicants who were trying to leverage that scammer case officer.
> 
> As this verification takes time, there is nothing they or we can do about it until that verification comes back. Also there is no timeline, and no comparison that can be done about this verification process.
> 
> ...


it could be the long verification, but for me verification was done in March and till now nothing after that. On their website it says 3 months time and its been more than 4 months for me.

My consultant told me that they have got some kind of delay email, not sure if you guys have got the same?


----------



## sbtbest (Jun 22, 2015)

ssukhdip said:


> it could be the long verification, but for me verification was done in March and till now nothing after that. On their website it says 3 months time and its been more than 4 months for me.
> 
> My consultant told me that they have got some kind of delay email, not sure if you guys have got the same?



Mate at least be hopeful that your verification has already been done. I am guessing your visa should on its way real soon! In the last 1 week I have seen 2-3 grants of December applicants. This is a positive ray of hope we all can have.

But sincerely, hang in there mate. We all are in same situation


----------



## Bdolly (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey guys! I thought i would join in on this forum since it sounds like I'm in similar boat... Applied for Visa Dec 21st, contacted on the 13th of jan for more documents, then contacted again March 20th for one final document. Still waiting for response. When email just get generic response too. )This is with the Brisbane office.) Its almost been 28 days since last contacted...surely I must be close? Are people getting letters in the mail then for their grants? Also what's the VAC2 payment?


----------



## ssukhdip (Jan 18, 2016)

sbtbest said:


> Mate at least be hopeful that your verification has already been done. I am guessing your visa should on its way real soon! In the last 1 week I have seen 2-3 grants of December applicants. This is a positive ray of hope we all can have.
> 
> But sincerely, hang in there mate. We all are in same situation


thanks for your kind words, I hope so I get it soon.. Well I suppose nothing happens before time..

All the best everyone.. keep us posted in case you get your Grant!


----------



## bkumar0416 (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes, I hope they process and grant visas for all pending december'15 asap. The wait has been too long ...


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

Are there anymore Decembar applicant's left? Can we do a headcount?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jahirul said:


> Are there anymore Decembar applicant's left? Can we do a headcount?


I think there quite a few...


----------



## sbtbest (Jun 22, 2015)

Jahirul said:


> Are there anymore Decembar applicant's left? Can we do a headcount?


Count me in !

Applied 18 Dec 15, CO contact 11 Jan


----------



## MissionAus_2016 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello,
Can you inform during what time of the day you got your visa grant. I am just trying to estimate.
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Hello, Can you inform during what time of the day you got your visa grant. I am just trying to estimate. Thanks


It really cone at any times... from early morning to late late afternoons.


----------



## Bdolly (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes still waiting also... Last contact was March 21 for additional document, so the 28days from that is up, hopefully they review your file again after that timeframe?


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

Jahirul said:


> Are there anymore Decembar applicant's left? Can we do a headcount?


these many are december applicants waiting for their grant:

Name lodgment CO contact	Grant
suresh1981	2-Dec-15	12/15/2015 2/15/2016	Pending
mtabbaa83	4-Dec-15	15-Dec-15	Pending
namsfiz	8-Dec-15	2-Mar-16	Pending
dakshch	8-Dec-15 Pending
Alittlehelpneeded	8-Dec-15	16-Dec-15	Pending
arun32	15-Dec-15 Pending
sbtbest	18-Dec-15	11-Jan-16	Pending
Jahirul	19-Dec-15	6-Jan-16	Pending
jan84	21-Dec-15	13-Jan-16	Pending
Hassan_Rauf	21-Dec-15	14-Jan-16	Pending
nxtdesaus	21-Dec-15	not yet	Pending
prasanthkrish	23-Dec-15	22-Jan-16	Pending
1400ashi	29-Dec-15	29-Jan-16	Pending
sultan azam 30-Dec-15	20-Jan-16	Pending


----------



## Bdolly (Apr 14, 2016)

Do we receive the grant via post? Or is it an email and updated Immi Accoubt? Does anyone know?


----------



## bkumar0416 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi,
Please add me to the list
bkumar0416	09-Dec-15	12-Jan-16 Pending


1400ashi said:


> these many are december applicants waiting for their grant:
> 
> Name lodgment CO contact	Grant
> suresh1981	2-Dec-15	12/15/2015 2/15/2016	Pending
> ...


----------



## bkumar0416 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hope this would be helpful from Dept of immigration and border protection Australia
_
Where do I find my Visa grant or Visa evidence number?

​Your visa grant number is on the visa grant notification we sent you by email or post. If you applied for your visa through ImmiAccount or have previously imported your application into your ImmiAccount, then you might be able to find the information there.
_


Bdolly said:


> Do we receive the grant via post? Or is it an email and updated Immi Accoubt? Does anyone know?


----------



## bkumar0416 (Apr 12, 2016)

Where do I find my Visa grant or Visa evidence number?


----------



## yogeshs (Apr 21, 2016)

*Visa Applied on 31 Dec 2015*

Hello All, 

I am new member for this forum, here are my details for 189 visa
1st Invitation: 05 Sept 2015 ( Lapsed... Could not apply for VISA because of business trip)
2nd Invitation: 23 Nov 2015
VISA Applied: 31 Dec 2015
Medicals: 08 Jan 2016
CO Allotted: 20 Jan 2016 and requested for PCC
PCC Submitted: 22 Jan 2016 Updated PCC (Mine / Spouse)
Emp Verification : 08 March 2016 ( Manager replied on same day)
Notification email: 22 March 2016 ( Got email saying No more documents are required, Assessment in progress)
Grant : Waiting... /:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ssukhdip (Jan 18, 2016)

anyone got the grant, its been 5 months for me now

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::confused2:


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

ssukhdip said:


> anyone got the grant, its been 5 months for me now
> 
> 
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::confused2:




5 months for me tomorrow. Nothing yet. 4 months since CO contact.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

Dear All,
We have got our grant today!:roll:eace::fencing:
It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime.. 
Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah).


----------



## bkumar0416 (Apr 12, 2016)

Congratulation!! & All d best!





Jahirul said:


> Dear All,
> We have got our grant today!:roll:eace::fencing:
> It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime..
> Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah).


----------



## bkumar0416 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi!
Same here...Its becoming such a long wait...and we cannot do anything but wait..religiously checking online application , myimmitracker everyday in anticipation.
The only consolation we are trying to give ourselves is that being financial year end for Australia it might be a slack period for getting jobs in Australia ,that is.. if you get visa now and travel . But still waiting everyday for same. 



dakshch said:


> 5 months for me tomorrow. Nothing yet. 4 months since CO contact.


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

bkumar0416 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Same here...Its becoming such a long wait...and we cannot do anything but wait..religiously checking online application , myimmitracker everyday in anticipation.
> 
> The only consolation we are trying to give ourselves is that being financial year end for Australia it might be a slack period for getting jobs in Australia ,that is.. if you get visa now and travel . But still waiting everyday for same.




Being the year end, they should stop inviting more applications and clear the people who have already applied.
They are creating a backlog with their own hands with continuous invitations and heap loads of people waiting for a decision.

5 months... 153 days... 4 months after CO contact. Still waiting. Still nothing.


----------



## kattakishore (Mar 23, 2015)

kattakishore said:


> Hey Guys, I have filed my 189 via in jan with all the documents uploaded. And from Jan 6th the status is showing as Assessment in progress. Any idea how much time it would take to get the visa?



Hello guys,

Today I received mail from Immigration regarding "Natural Justice". They think that I have provided fraudulent information and the person who signed the statutory declaration did not sign that.

They also mentioned other points regarding the information that I have provided for my employment in statutory declaration is bogus and needs clarification. It may get rejected to this.

Immigration department has verified my employment with current employer but has questions on the declaration of roles and responsibilities that I have provided.

and FYI...I have not done any fraudulent documentation, I believe when they called the person who signed my statutory declaration did not provide the information correctly about my roles and current employment.

I am very scared and unsure of what to do  ...can anyone guide on how I can handle this situation? or did anyone faced this before?

Any help would really help here...

Thanks


----------



## rambo007 (May 20, 2016)

*Direct Grant ??*

What does direct grant mean. Does it mena that case officer grants visa without any background checks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rambo007 said:


> What does direct grant mean. Does it mena that case officer grants visa without any background checks.


Without requesting additional documents.


----------



## bkumar0416 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, tough situation,hope you get it sorted, good to seek professional help .



kattakishore said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Today I received mail from Immigration regarding "Natural Justice". They think that I have provided fraudulent information and the person who signed the statutory declaration did not sign that.
> 
> ...


----------



## bkumar0416 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi!
I am still awaiting for visa grant , its exactly 6 months now(visa application lodged dec 9), had a employment verification call on May 12. 

Are there any members in similar situation?? loosing patience now....

The calls fails and no reply to email sent 2 months ago...




ssukhdip said:


> anyone got the grant, its been 5 months for me now
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bkumar0416 said:


> Hi! I am still awaiting for visa grant , its exactly 6 months now(visa application lodged dec 9), had a employment verification call on May 12. Are there any members in similar situation?? loosing patience now.... The calls fails and no reply to email sent 2 months ago...


A few...


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

bkumar0416 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am still awaiting for visa grant , its exactly 6 months now(visa application lodged dec 9), had a employment verification call on May 12.
> 
> ...




Applied 8th December,.. Nothing yet


----------



## bkumar0416 (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks , i observed all with employment verification in April have now been granted visa, hope they now grant visa for employment verification in May:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



andreyx108b said:


> A few...


----------



## ssukhdip (Jan 18, 2016)

what is occupation ceiling.. does it refer to number of invite or the number of visa grant given


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ssukhdip said:


> what is occupation ceiling.. does it refer to number of invite or the number of visa grant given


Invites.


----------



## bkumar0416 (Apr 12, 2016)

An occupation ceiling is a limit on the number of invitations that can be issued through SkillSelect each year.

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/what-is-an-occupation-ceiling



andreyx108b said:


> Invites.


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Has anyone from December 2k15 got a grant recently ???


----------



## ssukhdip (Jan 18, 2016)

I am not sure whats happening, people are applying and getting PR without issue. Its only those who has applied in Dec 2015 first two weeks seems to have problem. Its been 8 months now and still nothing..

As everyone got verification call, what do you all suggest what should be our plan of action should be.

If anyone has applied from consultancy, what are they recommending.


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

ssukhdip said:


> I am not sure whats happening, people are applying and getting PR without issue. Its only those who has applied in Dec 2015 first two weeks seems to have problem. Its been 8 months now and still nothing..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No verification, nothing after CO contact.

218 days... over 7 months... consultant says wait wait and wait. 
No use of calling or emailing DIBP


----------



## ssukhdip (Jan 18, 2016)

but what shall we do, I mean how long should we wait, this is not working out.

People who have applied after me with 60 points also have got PR, I dont understand what is happening.

Because of this, everything else is on hold.. very difficult suitation


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ssukhdip said:


> but what shall we do, I mean how long should we wait, this is not working out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Grants do not depend on points and its not FIFO (first in first out) - sone wait longer, some get their grant quicker... You turn will come soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssukhdip (Jan 18, 2016)

any updates guys? did anyone got the visa grant


----------



## ssukhdip (Jan 18, 2016)

any update on visa grant? any one got visa grant


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ssukhdip said:


> any update on visa grant? any one got visa grant




There are a few in tracker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Day 266


----------



## mayur.s.kadam (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi Krish,
I am in same situation as you were, i mean the CO has asked me for military service details, however i have never served in military. could you please help on how i shoyuld proceed.

Regards,
Mayur K


----------

